# 661R Fever ...it's here!!!



## redbull660 (Dec 8, 2014)

My new 661R should be here today!

I am pacing back n forth in my office waiting for the phone call from my dealer, to let me know I can come and get it. Is this normal? (the pacing part)


----------



## Stihl Livin (Dec 8, 2014)

Yes it is.


----------



## zogger (Dec 8, 2014)

Oh noes!

You'll have to rebuy those hundred bars and chains again for the next round of testing!

heheheh

hey cool beans on the new saw!


----------



## redbull660 (Dec 8, 2014)

Speaking of tests - once I get this broken in....

661R 
vs
660R 
vs 
660R masterminded.

36" bar? 28" ? other?


----------



## alphozo (Dec 8, 2014)

28 would be my vote


----------



## mdavlee (Dec 8, 2014)

redbull660 said:


> Speaking of tests - once I get this broken in....
> 
> 661R
> vs
> ...


36" is my vote[emoji6]


----------



## Moparmyway (Dec 8, 2014)

36" all the way !!!!

So long as there is wood large enough


----------



## thechainsawguy (Dec 8, 2014)

redbull660 said:


> Speaking of tests - once I get this broken in....
> 
> 661R
> vs
> ...



Looking forward to the review.

Dave


----------



## Trx250r180 (Dec 8, 2014)

Is it here yet 
Is it here yet 
Is it here yet


----------



## watsonr (Dec 8, 2014)

redbull660 said:


> My new 661R should be here today!
> 
> I am pacing back n forth in my office waiting for the phone call from my dealer, to let me know I can come and get it. Is this normal? (the pacing part)



Maybe you need to go to the bathroom?


----------



## blsnelling (Dec 8, 2014)

watsonr said:


> Maybe you need to go to the bathroom?


And have to set there for about an hour


----------



## redoakneck (Dec 8, 2014)

36" to compare the oilers, it is great to have a strong saw but if it doesn't keep the bar and chain happy, it is useless IMHO. The 661 is for big wood, so test them in big wood. 

Stihl has had a history of stingy oilers, see if that has changed, or can be changed easily ( push that pin in that restricts the oiler???) 

Great job with all yer research redbull , and when yer done with saws are you going to sell???


----------



## Spectre468 (Dec 8, 2014)

I've got a fever, and the only cure is more cowbell. Or a MS661R C-M.


----------



## redbull660 (Dec 8, 2014)

got the call, got the call, got the call, got the call, got the call !!!!!!!! wooohooooooo!!! I can't wait, I can't wait, I can't wait, I can't wait. I'm on my way, I'm on my way I'm on my way!


----------



## big t double (Dec 8, 2014)

redbull660 said:


> got the call, got the call, got the call, got the call, got the call !!!!!!!! wooohooooooo!!! I can't wait, I can't wait, I can't wait, I can't wait. I'm on my way, I'm on my way I'm on my way!


your boner is showing hahahahahha


----------



## Tnshaker (Dec 8, 2014)

Picked up my 661c today...running it right now beside my 441c.


----------



## skylogger (Dec 8, 2014)

Let's see it! Let's see it! Let's see it!!!


----------



## Tnshaker (Dec 8, 2014)

Cutting some wood


----------



## Tnshaker (Dec 8, 2014)

My dealer does not carry wrap models...may add a wrap later if I have to have it..lol


----------



## Tnshaker (Dec 8, 2014)

Redbull660...your gonna love it....show us a pic of the wrap model when u can


----------



## sawfun (Dec 8, 2014)

+ 1 on the 36" and oiler test.​


----------



## redbull660 (Dec 8, 2014)

BACK!!!

My Precious has arrived! lol




exhaust port .625" diameter like old 066 mag.
dry weight no bar = 17.0 lbs

Pics....


----------



## porsche965 (Dec 8, 2014)

redbull660 said:


> Speaking of tests - once I get this broken in....
> 
> 661R
> vs
> ...




I like your thinking!


----------



## porsche965 (Dec 8, 2014)

I think my oiler will need turned up once the 36" is strapped on. Any ideas how to do that? Read some talk about a "pin?" Thanks.


----------



## redoakneck (Dec 8, 2014)

very nice!!!! I really like those dawgz!!!


----------



## redbull660 (Dec 8, 2014)

gas tank a bit different than the 660. 661 curves around. 

oil tank looks possibly a little smaller than the 660? I gotta compare.

looking for places to do a dual port muffler... might have to use a different style deflector.


any other pics you guys wanna see? I'm going to do some comparisons to 660R


----------



## redoakneck (Dec 8, 2014)

porsche965 said:


> I think my oiler will need turned up once the 36" is strapped on. Any ideas how to do that? Read some talk about a "pin?" Thanks.




I think Brad might know??? He will be here soon!!!


----------



## redoakneck (Dec 8, 2014)

That second deflector looks good on the top,


----------



## porsche965 (Dec 8, 2014)

I like these 661's so much I am picking up the second one Wednesday or Thursday which is a wrap. 

Tree service friend bought one last week. Sent me a text from 40' in the bucket with a 25" strapped on his and took the time to tell me thanks for talking him into a new saw for himself. He worked all day today with it and loves it. 
That is a good report.


----------



## porsche965 (Dec 8, 2014)

redoakneck said:


> That second deflector looks good on the top,


 
It does.


----------



## porsche965 (Dec 8, 2014)

Maybe bring the height down a bit on the deflector


----------



## redbull660 (Dec 8, 2014)

yeah I really like how the rear cover (air filter cover) doubles as a dust cover (black part sticking out in front) seems to seal up nice as well

really like the air filter. Nice snug fit.

like how they did the seal - 3rd pic

wish the wrap was all black.


----------



## Trx250r180 (Dec 8, 2014)

I would just make the stock opening larger and keep the screen intact ,up on top will warm the hands up,


----------



## Tnshaker (Dec 8, 2014)

Mine looks good but the wrap is even better!


----------



## redbull660 (Dec 8, 2014)

here is the instructions on the oiler & Picture of adjustments

*To get full oil adjustment - simply tap that pin in.* All I used: small brass hammer, and the small Stihl orange screwdriver...few light taps. Did't take much.

also looks like you get a different bar nut/screw driver. Shorter handle. Both old and new seem to work fine...and not hitting the handle like the 660. (wrap 'R' only)

and there was no little orange screw driver included  That was weird...just doesn't seem right.


----------



## porsche965 (Dec 8, 2014)

If I'd read manuals I wouldn't ask dumb questions. Thanks on the oiler page!


----------



## Ron660 (Dec 8, 2014)

redbull660 said:


> Speaking of tests - once I get this broken in....
> 
> 661R
> vs
> ...


28


----------



## Ron660 (Dec 8, 2014)

Tnshaker said:


> Picked up my 661c today...running it right now beside my 441c.


Run it against that 064 too


----------



## redbull660 (Dec 8, 2014)

here it is with a 28" Tsumura Light .063 .404 - with a custom made Stihl RS "double skip" chain is what I call it. heh Right cutter, left cutter, then two open DL's, then right cutter, left cutter, and 2 open DL's again etc.

28" tsumura light balances really nice on the saw. Maybe better than the 660.

I'll do more pics and get her started tomorrow.


----------



## luckydad (Dec 8, 2014)

Tnshaker said:


> Picked up my 661c today...running it right now beside my 441c.


Won't be long now till there's a good ole 661 in the tradn-post !! Hehehe !!!


----------



## Moparmyway (Dec 8, 2014)

luckydad said:


> Won't be long now till there's a good ole 661 in the tradn-post !! Hehehe !!!


Dont hold your breath !!


----------



## luckydad (Dec 8, 2014)

Moparmyway said:


> Dont hold your breath !!


You don't know him very well I see. Haha.


----------



## Moparmyway (Dec 8, 2014)

luckydad said:


> You don't know him very well I see. Haha.


Hmmm ............... maybe I will go check the Trading Post ...............


----------



## luckydad (Dec 8, 2014)

One of the two will be there soon !! Hehehe !!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tnshaker (Dec 8, 2014)

Oh...Chris..u know me so well...


----------



## sawfun (Dec 8, 2014)

It would be nice if the 661 balanced better than the 660 with long bars. The 660 needed a bit more torque, better AV, and better balance. Sounds like Stihl got at least 2 out of three of those. Maybe 2 & 1/2 out of three.


----------



## Tnshaker (Dec 8, 2014)

My dealer has the 661's all set up with 25" bars. Due to the fact they feel more nose heavy in mine and his opinion than a 660. A 25" is not enough bar. I had it buried in 25" wood and it didn't even seem download they saw without significant pressure. I traded a nice 660 for this saw and this saw is much stronger I feel stock to stock.


----------



## Tnshaker (Dec 8, 2014)

I would like to try a 28" light bar to see how it feels.


----------



## CR888 (Dec 8, 2014)

Tnshaker said:


> I would like to try a 28" light bar to see how it feels.


That would equate to near perfection provided it is a Stihl ES 28" Light.....the other 28's on the market are not exactly light. The light es 28" has made my 660 completely change its personality. l have sugi light/tsumara light and the lightest of light bars lMO are made by Stihl. Sawtroll may have somthing to say about this...mmmm let me guess


----------



## sawfun (Dec 8, 2014)

25 &28 inch bars seem a waste on this size saw. I ran a 25" for a while on my 066, but that saw was for stumping. I find a 066 too heavy and bulky for firewood cutting in the woods. Too many vibes over a long day as well. I have since sold the 066 in favor of a 460. It pulls a 28" as well as my 066 did. Maybe not in Aussie, but here in the PNW it sure does. A 32 or 36 inch bar is where a 90cc + saw will shine over a 76cc or 80cc saw. A 28 doesn't prove much IM<HO.


----------



## Tnshaker (Dec 8, 2014)

28" is a decent bar in hardwoods on the east coast. Not a lot of trees over 28" back east....but the wood is hard...not Aussie hard but pretty hard.


----------



## Tnshaker (Dec 8, 2014)

I wish i would have had a 36" to run on it side by side a 395 that my brother ported for a customer last week. I was bucking logs with a full comp 36" yesterday and if u leaned on it hard with the bar buried the clutch would slip..lol clutch I was in good shape BTW. I felt like the 661 will have more rpm than the 395 but fall a little short on torque.


----------



## sawfun (Dec 8, 2014)

I don't know about the 661, but with a 36" bar burried, a stock 395 will spank a 066 dual port hard. I wouldn't want to carry the 395 as far as the 066 though.


----------



## Spectre468 (Dec 9, 2014)

I found the ES 28" bar to feel a bit short for the 661. Made it feel butt heavy, and like others have said, for a 90cc saw, a bigger bar really allows it to shine. I went with the 32" ES bar on mine as it seemed to really balance the saw. The 36" made it really nose heavy, and since I'm not really in wood big enough to need the 36", the 32" bar seemed the perfect solution. For me and my cutting needs anyway. YMMV.


----------



## sawfun (Dec 9, 2014)

I think the 390 & 660 shine with a 32" bar. The 395 may be heavy but kinda seems to own the 36" territory. I am glad to hear the 661 balances with a 32"


----------



## blsnelling (Dec 9, 2014)

I won't be running a 28" on mine, since that's where a ported 70cc saw shines. I wanted a 36" on it, but it's quite tip heavy, even with a ES Light 36". That's why I've gone with a Tsumura 32" T&L bar. I'll save the 36" for the 395. That big boy had no trouble holding down a 36" bar, lol.


----------



## redbull660 (Dec 9, 2014)

On the 461R I really enjoyed the 28" bar. Toss up between the 24 and 28" for me. If they made a 26" would probably be perfect. Tsumura 24" or Tsumura 28" probably my favorites. 28" stihl light bar nice too. But I think the tsumura runs better - smoother, faster, cooler and it's only a couple oz heavier. 

http://www.arboristsite.com/communi...length-bars-in-same-wood.267226/#post-5054586


On 660R - 28" bar seemed to be the sweet spot for balance and power. Seemed to have a drop off in cutting speed in the same wood when I went longer. I personally like the 28" tsumura for just about everything on the 660R. 36" if I need to go long. IMO 28" light bars balances the best on that saw. Easier on my back. Call me crazy but, I think the chain lasts longer then a 24".

http://www.arboristsite.com/community/threads/bar-data-picture-thread.265892/


----------



## sawfun (Dec 9, 2014)

The 28" lightweights balance perfectly on a 460, I hope at least a 32" balances the same way on the bigger saw. The 395 balances perfectly with a Sugi light 36"  the 660 does not .


----------



## blsnelling (Dec 9, 2014)

Don't frown. That would simply mean that the 660/661 would have to be heavier.


----------



## Trx250r180 (Dec 9, 2014)

East coast baby bars


----------



## blsnelling (Dec 9, 2014)

Trx250r180 said:


> East coast baby bars


East coast hardwood baby


----------



## sawfun (Dec 9, 2014)

I am surprised Stihl did not move their handle mount location to improve the balance more. Between that, spring AV, and the increased power of the 4 port cylinder, they would have had the 390 on the run. Well they got two out of three. I am not bashing Stihl as I like their quality better, but the handling ball it appears, is still in the Husky court.


----------



## Trx250r180 (Dec 9, 2014)

blsnelling said:


> East coast hardwood baby


A bar should fit you like an axe or a baseball bat ,save the back being arched over cutting ,32 fits me fine personally ,28 i have to arch over too much ,36 does not fit me either ..........Carry on ,i am glad we do not have to cut rocks out here like you guys do opcorn:


----------



## hseII (Dec 9, 2014)

sawfun said:


> 25 &28 inch bars seem a waste on this size saw. I ran a 25" for a while on my 066, but that saw was for stumping. I find a 066 too heavy and bulky for firewood cutting in the woods. Too many vibes over a long day as well. I have since sold the 066 in favor of a 460. It pulls a 28" as well as my 066 did. Maybe not in Aussie, but here in the PNW it sure does. A 32 or 36 inch bar is where a 90cc + saw will shine over a 76cc or 80cc saw. A 28 doesn't prove much IM<HO.





Tnshaker said:


> 28" is a decent bar in hardwoods on the east coast. Not a lot of trees over 28" back east....but the wood is hard...not Aussie hard but pretty hard.



30" full comp FTW


----------



## redbull660 (Dec 9, 2014)

couldn't stand the white plastic part of the wrap anymore so I painted it.  little 320 grit sand paper to rough up the surface and give something for the paint to bond to. Turned out good.

Here are the specs from the owners manuals 661 vs 660

before






After


----------



## big t double (Dec 9, 2014)

looks good.


----------



## SAWMIKAZE (Dec 9, 2014)

I like how its taller and slimmer than a 660


----------



## Trx250r180 (Dec 9, 2014)

Have you decided on a plan for a muffler mod ?


----------



## blsnelling (Dec 9, 2014)

All that needs done is to open up under the factory deflector.


----------



## redbull660 (Dec 9, 2014)

IMO it comes down to surface area.

And the metric I use is the 066 magnum...

066 mag port size .625" translates into .3066" 2 (inches square)
066 mag dual cover = ~1.20" x .50" = .600"2 

So total surface area on the 066mag was - .9066"2

660 - comes with a stock port of .375" dia which yields .1103"2. (no wonder it sucks out of the box) To get 066mag size/levels you just open up the port to .625" diameter. and added the dp cover.

661 - Right now we've got .3066"2 as the 661 port hole is the same as the 066mag. .625"

Opening up the port further - even if you open it up to 1.00" diameter hole - that translates into - .785"2
or
if you did a 2nd .625 hole on the other side of the muffler you'd have another .3066" and a total of .6132"2


So...

1. Problem is we don't actually know how much the 661 could utilize as the internal baffle is less restrictive than the 066 and 660 (they had the same internal baffle). At least with the 461 and 660 muff modding I found that leaving the baffle alone ACTUALLY got you faster cut times.

2. to get to 066 mag .9066"2 surface area levels in the 661 - you'd need a larger stock port and a 2nd port. Each would have to be approx .75" diameter which would yield .8832"2.

Or you could go a large stock port and a smaller hole on the other side like .375". 

Personally I'd leave em the same size. and I'd have to guess another .625" hole would be good enough. Or maybe one hole would be more eff.

So let's see here

if you could do one big hole 1.00" dia - .785"2
if you did another .625" hole you get - .6132"2
or again
you could do two semi big holes - 1. open stock up to .75" and make a 2nd .75" dia hole. =.8832"2 Is there room to do this? man I dunno. Problem is you need a deflector designed to fit this new side wall of the 661 rear half.


----------



## Trx250r180 (Dec 9, 2014)

drill a hole on the other side and carve it out larger with a carbide burr,here is my ms440 muffler ,this saw runs good like this ,the deflector is off a husky 288,the stock opening is untouched ,this is an early 044 muffler off a 10mm saw


----------



## MustangMike (Dec 9, 2014)

Brian, is that one of your big bores?


----------



## Trx250r180 (Dec 9, 2014)

MustangMike said:


> Brian, is that one of your big bores?


that's the new hybrid ,yes it's dirty ,I use muh saws


----------



## mdavlee (Dec 9, 2014)

You know anyone with a tig welder?


----------



## Tnshaker (Dec 9, 2014)

Brad, I am with you. My gut tells me to just open the existing port. I am concerned dual porting or going to big will hurt the exhaust velocity. What you think?


----------



## Gologit (Dec 9, 2014)

You guys need to quit fondling your new saws and cut some wood. Real wood, not this cookie-cutter foolishness. Okay, if the cookie is at least forty inches in diameter it's alright. Otherwise you're just teasing that saw.

Put a 36" or a 42" bar on the 661...the saw deserves it. Anything less than a 32 is almost an insult to a saw that size. If you turn the oiler up and don't use 90w sludge for oil it will handle a 42 just fine.

Find a log big enough to bury the bar and cut...cut all day . That's the true measure of a saw.

Why not run the saw stock for awhile before you start carving on them? Won't the gains be more noticeable if you have a stock base for comparison?

And before anybody asks...yes, I've run the 661. I've run one quite a bit. It's a fine saw. It's not a Holy Icon but it's probably one of the best things Stihl has come out with in a while. But it's a saw...go cut something with it.

Okay, back to your fondling and fapping now.


----------



## Tnshaker (Dec 9, 2014)

Remember....we have hardwoods over here..its strong but 42" in hardwood? I ran a ported 395 with a 36" in hardwood buried in 2 logs bucking them and it was all the clutch would stand. The clutch was fine BTW.


----------



## LowVolt (Dec 9, 2014)

Do the 661 dawgs fit a 660???


----------



## blsnelling (Dec 9, 2014)

IMHO, to add all these extra ports while create more noise than it will power.


----------



## Moparmyway (Dec 9, 2014)

mdavlee said:


> You know anyone with a tig welder?


I know someone


----------



## redbull660 (Dec 10, 2014)

put the first 4 tanks through the saw today. Took it real easy first the first 3 tanks. Amazing power for an unbroken in saw. Very smooth. Tons of torque. Very very impressed.

tank 4 I was noodling in half some nice chunks of frozen oak. 661R ate it up with no problem. 

Can't wait to put it up against the 660s


----------



## Tnshaker (Dec 10, 2014)

I think my 661 is stronger than a dual port 660. I traded my 660 in on the 661 as my dealer trades very well on 660's.


----------



## redbull660 (Dec 10, 2014)

I could probably agree with that.... feel wise. But we'll get the 661 broken in and then put em into wood with the same bar and new chains each and see what is going on.


----------



## Tnshaker (Dec 10, 2014)

I have been very impressed with the saw so far. To my surprise my brother is impressed as well.


----------



## xxl (Dec 10, 2014)

id like to see the two saws run together the 661 and the 660


----------



## Gologit (Dec 10, 2014)

xxl said:


> id like to see the two saws run together the 661 and the 660



If they're both stock and set up with the same b&c the 661 will perform considerably better than the 660.


----------



## LowVolt (Dec 10, 2014)

Inner and outer 661 dawgs fit on the 660??


----------



## hseII (Dec 10, 2014)

LowVolt said:


> Inner and outer 661 dawgs fit on the 660??


Inquiring Minds Want to know.

Tell Us, Tell Us Now!!!!


----------



## Stihlofadeal64 (Dec 10, 2014)

yeah now waiting!


----------



## CR888 (Dec 11, 2014)

redbull660 said:


> put the first 4 tanks through the saw today. Took it real easy first the first 3 tanks. Amazing power for an unbroken in saw. Very smooth. Tons of torque. Very very impressed.
> 
> tank 4 I was noodling in half some nice chunks of frozen oak. 661R ate it up with no problem.
> 
> Can't wait to put it up against the 660s


Do yourself a favour and find some unwanted uncool oil that does not have to be anything special and run that in your mix for breakin. Just don't use 100% full synthetic oil.... mix a lil rich for breakin. Now you only get ONE go at this and oem jugs cost plenty so get it RIGHT. NO baby baby easy peasy cutting at half throttle or long idle periods. Brief warm up then straight into some nice big wood and give it hell!! If you want a good break in that could result in say a 2-8% nett power gain over a poor ring seal you need to create as much pressure in that cylinder as possible. Gas pressure is what seats rings. So you need to create it!


----------



## treesmith (Dec 11, 2014)

See what I did there...?


----------



## KG441c (Dec 11, 2014)

When r u gonna compare the 2 saws?


----------



## redbull660 (Dec 11, 2014)

CR888 said:


> Do yourself a favour and find some unwanted uncool oil that does not have to be anything special and run that in your mix for breakin. Just don't use 100% full synthetic oil.... mix a lil rich for breakin. Now you only get ONE go at this and oem jugs cost plenty so get it RIGHT. NO baby baby easy peasy cutting at half throttle or long idle periods. Brief warm up then straight into some nice big wood and give it hell!! If you want a good break in that could result in say a 2-8% nett power gain over a poor ring seal you need to create as much pressure in that cylinder as possible. Gas pressure is what seats rings. So you need to create it!



1. I have heard from several what I would consider reliable sources (chemical engineer friend, several mechanics) that every brand/type of oil has a slightly different chemical make up. Maybe that is true maybe it's not. Maybe it doesn't mater. But why take the chance. I run Stihl ultra synthetic mix from day 1. And I don't use anything else. I run my cars the same way...same mobil one oil every change. Got 320k miles before I traded it in.

2. I've heard it every which way to sunday to run 40 to 1 to run 50 to 1. I've actually tested both in the 660 on the same day, with the same bar, with new chains, in the same wood, - tune didn't change, the bar temperature didn't change, the jug temp didn't change, the cut times were basically identical as well. Slight advantage on the larger log with the 40 to 1. Bottom line I split the difference and do 92 octane ethanol free with stihl ultra at 45 to 1. That gives me 1.8 gal of fuel to work with vs 1.6 gal (40:1) or 2.0 gal (50:1)


yesterday - I started the saw (took 2 pulls) and I let it idle for about 5-8min to warm up, while I got stuff ready. It was 18 F degrees out. 661 and I were out for 6hrs. First tree was a simple cedar about 12" across. fell it, cut it up. Next was 20" white pine. So guy wanted it in 16s so I got a bunch of full throttle in soft wood quick cuts. I tried to keep the low throttle stuff to a minimum as the saw would be running leaner. After that I cut up a pile of maple. And then cut up a big oak. Finally on tank 4 I was putting some real stress on the saw by noodling the frozen oak. I ended up cutting and stacking a lot of wood. Gas mileage I would say is better than the 660.

See page 36 of 661 stihl manual








"unnecessarily high loads during break in period" - basically to me it says don't really stress the saw for the first 3 tanks.

now I've gone through 5 or 6 660's and I have found the saws to be faster if I did a nice idle period after I first started the saw. maybe im wrong i dunno. I don't have enough money to get scientific about it and buy a bunch of new saws all at once to try it. But doing the break in the way I just described has given me good results.


----------



## redbull660 (Dec 11, 2014)

KG441c said:


> When r u gonna compare the 2 saws?



660R has about 15-17 tanks on it. 
661R has about 4 ...I'll try and get a few more tanks on it today. I would like to get the 661 up to 15 and then compare em. 

same bar, same bar oil, same clean air filter, same fuel, new chains, same wood, same day. Same amount of tanks.

I really want things to be apples to apples. 

I'll do a vid with 28" and 36" 


Speaking of which - how do you guys want me to do the cuts? press on the saw as hard as I can? Dawg in and lean? Saw feed itself? Moderate pressure or what I think will yield the fastest time?


----------



## KG441c (Dec 11, 2014)

redbull660 said:


> 660R has about 15-17 tanks on it.
> 661R has about 4 ...I'll try and get a few more tanks on it today. I would like to get the 661 up to 15 and then compare em.
> 
> same bar, same bar oil, same clean air filter, same fuel, new chains, same wood, same day. Same amount of tanks.
> ...


Actual cutting condition pressure!! Lol. I like to cut with moderate pressure on the handle


----------



## Moparmyway (Dec 11, 2014)

IMHO, first cut is a self feeding cut, second cut is whatever you decide ..................


----------



## blsnelling (Dec 11, 2014)

3 cuts each saw. 1st a self feeding load or a little more. 2nd cut is moderate pressure like would probably give fastest cut times. 3rd cut is a heavy load to demonstrate torque. That's how I try to do it.


----------



## redbull660 (Dec 11, 2014)

Also, I must say that I'm very optimistic right now about the 661, since it has so much power right now at tank 4. 

The last saw I broke in was the 461R ...that thing really gained power around tank 7-8. 

So, I can't wait to see this saw at tank 15.


----------



## redbull660 (Dec 11, 2014)

hseII said:


> Inquiring Minds Want to know.
> 
> Tell Us, Tell Us Now!!!!




ok ok ya slave drivers! lol Don't get your panties all bunched up! 


outside dawgs match up - except top 661 dawg is bigger
inside dawgs match up - except top 661 dawg is bigger

installed the 661 dawgs on the 660 and everything seems to be just fine.

I know someone is gonna wanna know the difference in weight so I got that too!

see pics


----------



## MustangMike (Dec 11, 2014)

The last saw I broke in was the 362. It gained power for 5-6 tanks, but after that I think is was as good as it was going to be.


----------



## KG441c (Dec 11, 2014)

MustangMike said:


> The last saw I broke in was the 362. It gained power for 5-6 tanks, but after that I think is was as good as it was going to be.


How r u liking that ported 362?


----------



## blsnelling (Dec 11, 2014)

I'm hoping that the bottom spike on the wrap 661 dawgs angle down farther than the standard ones. The standard ones do not contact the ground, allowing even a 32" light bar to tip forward.


----------



## hseII (Dec 11, 2014)

redbull660 said:


> outside dawgs match up - except top 661 dawg is bigger
> inside dawgs match up - except top 661 dawg is bigger
> 
> installed the 661 dawgs on the 660 and everything seems to be just fine.



BOOM!!!

There you go LV


----------



## MustangMike (Dec 11, 2014)

KG441c said:


> How r u liking that ported 362?



It is a nice light, fast, smooth saw, and I use it quite a bit, but if I need to do some serious bucking, I turn to one of the larger ones, and that 046 just really reduces the cut time for bucking the larger logs.

If I could only have one saw it would be an 044, but for a 2 saw plan it would be the 362 and 046.

I had some starting issues with the 362 till I learned not to use that decompression valve (once warmed up I can use it just fine). The 044s don't have em, and with the 046 I need to use it, but it seems to work fine that way.


----------



## KG441c (Dec 11, 2014)

MustangMike said:


> It is a nice light, fast, smooth saw, and I use it quite a bit, but if I need to do some serious bucking, I turn to one of the larger ones, and that 046 just really reduces the cut time for bucking the larger logs.
> 
> If I could only have one saw it would be an 044, but for a 2 saw plan it would be the 362 and 046.
> 
> I had some starting issues with the 362 till I learned not to use that decompression valve (once warmed up I can use it just fine). The 044s don't have em, and with the 046 I need to use it, but it seems to work fine that way.


Odd . My 362 hasnt given me that problem as its been flawless. Anything over 20" I pick my 461 up


----------



## SAWMIKAZE (Dec 11, 2014)

MustangMike said:


> It is a nice light, fast, smooth saw, and I use it quite a bit, but if I need to do some serious bucking, I turn to one of the larger ones, and that 046 just really reduces the cut time for bucking the larger logs.
> 
> If I could only have one saw it would be an 044, but for a 2 saw plan it would be the 362 and 046.
> 
> I had some starting issues with the 362 till I learned not to use that decompression valve (once warmed up I can use it just fine). The 044s don't have em, and with the 046 I need to use it, but it seems to work fine that way.



Mike if your enough of an animal to use a 362 as a limbing saw you dont need no stinkin decomp


----------



## Spectre468 (Dec 11, 2014)

MustangMike said:


> The last saw I broke in was the 362. It gained power for 5-6 tanks, but after that I think is was as good as it was going to be.


Mine seemed to keep gaining through 8-10 tanks then seemed to plateau. My 271 kept building power through the first 12 tanks. I swear it has better power than its sibling 261.


----------



## MustangMike (Dec 11, 2014)

I got a little tendentious in the right elbow from the splitting, so was trying to go easy on the pull cord stuff. Guess it is just an age thing!


----------



## Trx250r180 (Dec 11, 2014)

I heard the 362 is awesome


----------



## SAWMIKAZE (Dec 11, 2014)

I heard the same thing


----------



## SAWMIKAZE (Dec 11, 2014)

MustangMike said:


> I got a little tendentious in the right elbow from the splitting, so was trying to go easy on the pull cord stuff. Guess it is just an age thing!



Try a 2260 they are lighter and balance better...... or a 241..they are sweet little limbing saws.


----------



## sawfun (Dec 11, 2014)

Redbull, as far as loading the saw, I do what I imagine most folks do, which is, once warm, I push a saw till it stops the chain. By doing this I kinda know the saws capability. I find its just a way of feeling the torque it has compared to another saw. This is best side by side with another saw if possible. Otherwise it probably would take a lot of experience in the woods like a proffesional faller or bucker to learn this.


----------



## lone wolf (Dec 11, 2014)

redbull660 said:


> here it is with a 28" Tsumura Light .063 .404 - with a custom made Stihl RS "double skip" chain is what I call it. heh Right cutter, left cutter, then two open DL's, then right cutter, left cutter, and 2 open DL's again etc.
> 
> 28" tsumura light balances really nice on the saw. Maybe better than the 660.
> 
> I'll do more pics and get her started tomorrow.


Does that tsumura use the same amount of drive links as the stock bar so you can use your chains you have?


----------



## redbull660 (Dec 11, 2014)

ok got another 2 tanks through it. 

blasted over to my friend's place. He has this ~25" wide willow log approx 10 feet long. Stuff isn't worth a sh*t to burn. We've kept it around just in case I thought of some test to use it for. Well, today was the day lol

Warmed up the 661 (about 35 F out today pretty warm) for about 5min. You can tell when it's ready to go, as it won't cut out any more. ie. when you first start it and if you try to rev it close to wot it'll blip/cut out. 

So with the 28" Tsumura bar and RS half skip I dawged in again and again and again making the skinniest cookies I could. I could not get the saw to bog down. It just has amazing torque. (I'll have to try it with the 660) Anyway, I burned up a tank just doing that. Let the saw rest for about 5-10min and proceeded to do it again for another tank. It was actually kind of fun. Made a mountain of chips! lol

Considering I was running WOT in the wood, constantly, I was very surprised how long the fuel lasted. Maybe I'll have to try that with 660 as well.


----------



## redbull660 (Dec 11, 2014)

lone wolf said:


> Does that tsumura use the same amount of drive links as the stock bar so you can use your chains you have?



Yes...

In 3/8ths
20" = 72dl
24" = 84dl
28" = 91DL
30" = 98 DL
32" = 105 DL
36" = 114 DL - the bar actually says 115, however that is to many and 114 is perfect. Guess the boyz in japan didn't do their conversions correctly or something.


----------



## lone wolf (Dec 11, 2014)

redbull660 said:


> Yes...
> 
> In 3/8ths
> 20" = 72dl
> ...


Nice I got to get one of them.


----------



## Trx250r180 (Dec 11, 2014)

redbull660 said:


> ok got another 2 tanks through it.
> 
> blasted over to my friend's place. He has this ~25" wide willow log approx 10 feet long. Stuff isn't worth a sh*t to burn. We've kept it around just in case I thought of some test to use it for. Well, today was the day lol
> 
> ...


How is the oiler on this saw ?


----------



## hseII (Dec 11, 2014)

redbull660 said:


> Yes...
> 
> In 3/8ths
> 20" = 72dl
> ...


8 pin dl #


----------



## Trx250r180 (Dec 11, 2014)

hseII said:


> 8 pin dl #


add 1 lol


----------



## redbull660 (Dec 11, 2014)

hseII said:


> 8 pin dl #



my experience with 8 pin...

-With the Tsumura bars I was able to use *new or used *chains with the standard amount of DL's (as mentioned previously) with the 8 pin sprocket. Reason being: the Tsumura bar is cut, just a touch more concave on the end vs like say a stihl. Thus allowing the bar to get a little closer to the sprocket.

- with Stihl bars - I was able to do it with the standard amount of DL's but only after the chain had been stretched some from use.

----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------



Trx250r180 said:


> How is the oiler on this saw ?



seems good so far. Maybe I'll put a 36" on tomorrow and see what happens. Any ideas on ways to test it vs the 660???


----------



## Trx250r180 (Dec 11, 2014)

redbull660 said:


> my experience with 8 pin...
> 
> -With the Tsumura bars I was able to use *new or used *chains with the standard amount of DL's (as mentioned previously) with the 8 pin sprocket. Reason being: the Tsumura bar is cut, just a touch more concave on the end vs like say a stihl. Thus allowing the bar to get a little closer to the sprocket.
> 
> ...


maybe put some oil in a ratio right ,make a bunch of cuts and see how much it takes too top off ?,the cardboard on the ground works somewhat ,how much flings off the bar tip wide open for a certain amount of time ,the ratio rite may give better results though ,or a cc saringe ,but that is getting technical ,lol


----------



## big t double (Dec 11, 2014)

redbull660 said:


> Any ideas on ways to test it vs the 660???


I do I do!!! Run the pee pee poo poo out of both of them!!!


----------



## paylesspizzaman (Dec 13, 2014)

I'm wondering why in the manual for the 661 shows the longest of any bars is a 30"? The 660 shows 36". Does this indicate a lower output oiler than the 660?


----------



## redbull660 (Dec 13, 2014)

Ok blasted over to friends house again and did tank 7. Then I decided to do an unplanned little mini test. Here are some vids -

661 - just hitting the throttle a little and listening to it run -



661R cutting - 28" tsumura bar and a Stihl RSLH chain converted to RS H (round ground half skip). This is hand filed by me and im not the best at filing. Wood on left = willow (soft) Wood on Right Oak




then did the 660R cutting - same bar & chain I just used with 661R. This 660 has a 066 .625" size side port + dp cover.





Mini test - using same bar n chain 

660 - plunge in no problem. 11.8 on the cut



661 - plunge in no problem. 10.4 10.2 on cuts. and no problem digging into that oak!





So it seems that the 661R has more speed and quite a bit more torque. And is going to walk all over my muff modded 660R when I do the full tests.


----------



## paylesspizzaman (Dec 13, 2014)

That thing looks like a beast. Thanks for putting the videos up!


----------



## paylesspizzaman (Dec 13, 2014)

Hey redbull660 I see you're from Wisconsin where did you buy your 661R from? I've called 3 dealers around me in Indiana and no one has a clue about a 661, let alone a 661R.


----------



## hseII (Dec 13, 2014)

redbull660 said:


> my experience with 8 pin...
> 
> -With the Tsumura bars I was able to use *new or used *chains with the standard amount of DL's (as mentioned previously) with the 8 pin sprocket. Reason being: the Tsumura bar is cut, just a touch more concave on the end vs like say a stihl. Thus allowing the bar to get a little closer to the sprocket.
> 
> ...



Same here, except I was able to get them on if I took the rim off and put the bar, chain, and rim on together: sometimes


----------



## Tnshaker (Dec 13, 2014)

There was a reason I was betting on the 661 over a do 660. I ran them back to back last Monday ...but had no stoowatch. Didn't need one to tell the 661 is gonna be stronger. This saw has a surprising amount of rpm for over 90cc and being stock.


----------



## maulhead (Dec 13, 2014)

redbull660 said:


> Ok blasted over to friends house again and did tank 7. Then I decided to do an unplanned little mini test. Here are some vids -
> 
> 661 - just hitting the throttle a little and listening to it run -
> 
> ...





I got some bar oil in my left eye watching that 1st vid, you should have warned us to put our glasses on


----------



## redbull660 (Dec 19, 2014)

did some chain testing yesterday with the 66R and a 36" bar. IMO the 661 drives a 36" no problem and oils fine.


The chains are -

Factory RS
RS resharpened with USG 30/40/10
RSLH (sq grd half skip) converted to RS H (rapid super/round ground half skip) with USG 30/40/10

all 3 chains have done the same amount of cuts before this test. Approx 15 ea.
Saw 661R, bar tsumura 36", oiler at max


Wood - Cherry or Rock Elm one of the two....it's hard as a rock and now it's frozen. About 15 out yesterday.
factory RS


RS resharpened USG 30/40/10 -



RS "H" converted from RSLH resharpened USG 30/40/10 ...you'll have to excuse my language at the end


------------------------------------
New wood - willow and oak

factory RS


RS resharpened USG 30/40/10 -


RS "H" converted from RSLH resharpened USG 30/40/10
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IjGg_DABLZA



Times in Cherry -
factory RS - 33.7
resharp RS - 34.8
resharp RS "H" - 32.6

Times in willow oak
factory RS - 19.3 16.8
re-sharp RS - 19.7 17.9
re-sharp RS "H" - 18.1 13.8


man I wish Stihl made RS half skip!!! (instead of having to convert RSLH) RS "H" is soo smooth and fast.


----------



## redbull660 (Dec 19, 2014)

btw - I am now on tank 10, and honestly, it still seems to be getting better and better. Pulled that 36" like a champ!


----------



## porsche965 (Dec 19, 2014)

Those are great videos. Especially when I haven't had much time to get out a give the 661 a run on some big Goonies. Sure gives me a mid-winter fix hearing the engines pull through big hard wood.

My Dealer says they are selling about one 661 a day right now since they are re-released. If anyone is on the fence to buy one you might want to get moving as I'm hearing the price on at least a couple of Pro saws will go up January 1. And if true to form the 661 once the sales start selling will probably go up too.

I feel a bit of sticker shock anymore when I walk into a Dealer, Husqvarna or Stihl. Where will it end?


----------



## HTTR (Dec 19, 2014)

The videos having me drooling.  The 661 looks great. I didn't think the 661 would have that much torque gain over the 660.

Also I like how you painted the white plastic piece on the wrap.


----------



## mdavlee (Dec 19, 2014)

porsche965 said:


> Those are great videos. Especially when I haven't had much time to get out a give the 661 a run on some big Goonies. Sure gives me a mid-winter fix hearing the engines pull through big hard wood.
> 
> My Dealer says they are selling about one 661 a day right now since they are re-released. If anyone is on the fence to buy one you might want to get moving as I'm hearing the price on at least a couple of Pro saws will go up January 1. And if true to form the 661 once the sales start selling will probably go up too.
> 
> I feel a bit of sticker shock anymore when I walk into a Dealer, Husqvarna or Stihl. Where will it end?


That last part is why I won't buy any new stihls any more. Even with a nice discount a 441 or 461 is more expensive than a 390 and the same price as a 395. I can get a 3120 for about $100 over the sticker on the 661.


----------



## paylesspizzaman (Dec 20, 2014)

Tbink it would oil a 42" bar okay?


----------



## redbull660 (Dec 20, 2014)

paylesspizzaman said:


> Tbink it would oil a 42" bar okay?




kick in $20 of the cost and i'll buy a 41 to test and tell ya.


----------



## Time's Standing Stihl (Dec 20, 2014)

blsnelling said:


> I'm hoping that the bottom spike on the wrap 661 dawgs angle down farther than the standard ones. The standard ones do not contact the ground, allowing even a 32" light bar to tip forward.


 
Let me know if that is the case. I noticed that with mine also


----------



## redbull660 (Dec 20, 2014)

for the Nth time. Stihl should make the 660 and now the 661 in R version ONLY!


----------



## paylesspizzaman (Dec 20, 2014)

I'm probably going to get laughed at, but I already have a 0.063 gauge 42" Oregon bar and skip chain, I just need a 661R


----------



## redbull660 (Dec 20, 2014)

paylesspizzaman said:


> I'm probably going to get laughed at, but I already have a 0.063 gauge 42" Oregon bar and skip chain, I just need a 661R




Ok I'll laugh and also drink to that!!


----------



## MustangMike (Dec 20, 2014)

People who need to stump low don't want a wrap handle.


----------



## blsnelling (Dec 20, 2014)

MustangMike said:


> People who need to stump low don't want a wrap handle.


I agree.


----------



## paylesspizzaman (Dec 20, 2014)

I assume Oregon is bottom feeder stuff. Why is that? Poor quality, heavy, slow or what?


----------



## hseII (Dec 20, 2014)

MustangMike said:


> People who need to stump low don't want a wrap handle.





blsnelling said:


> I agree.



That's what they make 1/2 wrap 076AVs for: that, and setting the woods on fire, an loosing fillings


----------



## redbull660 (Dec 20, 2014)

or you could put a 41" your 661R and stand back a ways to stump...the wrap handle bar allows my hot chic in a bikini helper to lend me a hand.


----------



## hseII (Dec 20, 2014)

redbull660 said:


> or you could put a 41" your 661R and stand back a ways to stump...the wrap handle bar allows my hot chic in a bikini helper to lend me a hand.


Errr, Pics?


----------



## singinwoodwackr (Dec 20, 2014)

Hmm, wife asked what I wanted for Christmas..
hmm, have this little project now...http://www.arboristsite.com/community/threads/next-project.103602/ (post 7)
hmm...
emailed buddy at the saw shop...


----------



## redbull660 (Dec 22, 2014)

660R was pretty good at this sorta thing,

but the 661...what a BEAST! (now on tank 12)


----------



## mdavlee (Dec 23, 2014)

Looks strong. I'd like to put one on a mill with a 36" bar.


----------



## Trx250r180 (Dec 23, 2014)

MustangMike said:


> People who need to stump low don't want a wrap handle.


 Please explain why ? ,my 660 wrap ,i can cut as low as 1/2 inch from the dirt ,any lower i will be cutting dirt .


----------



## mdavlee (Dec 23, 2014)

Trx250r180 said:


> Please explain why ? ,my 660 wrap ,i can cut as low as 1/2 inch from the dirt ,any lower i will be cutting dirt .


I've never been cutting a stump with a wrap handle on flat ground where the wrap made the stump higher. Granted their might be a 2' square on my lot here that's perfectly flat.


----------



## Trx250r180 (Dec 23, 2014)

mdavlee said:


> I've never been cutting a stump with a wrap handle on flat ground where the wrap made the stump higher. Granted their might be a 2' square on my lot here that's perfectly flat.



If i need any lower than the wrap will allow ,i kick a divot in the ground with the toe of my boot ,makes a nice pivot point the handle touching the ground if it does


----------



## Trx250r180 (Dec 23, 2014)

redbull660 said:


> 660R was pretty good at this sorta thing,
> 
> but the 661...what a BEAST! (now on tank 12)




Would you compare the tourque difference similar like going from the 660 to 661 ,like the 460 was to the 461 ? I can lean on my 461 more than the 460 saws .


----------



## redbull660 (Dec 23, 2014)

yeah the 661 has a lot more torque IMO...and it's smoother.

This is my best muff modded 660 here... then the 661.

ps. the 461R was not good at squaring up the other hardwood logs I've done, like the 660R was. Doing this sort of stuff, was like night and day with the 461R vs 660R..... But the new 661R is just a BEAST compared to the 660R doing this stuff.


----------



## Trx250r180 (Dec 23, 2014)

redbull660 said:


> yeah the 661 has a lot more torque IMO...and it's smoother.
> 
> This is my best muff modded 660 here... then the 661.
> 
> ps. the 461R was not good at squaring up the other hardwood logs I've done, like the 660R was. Doing this sort of stuff, was like night and day with the 461R vs 660R..... But the new 661R is just a BEAST compared to the 660R doing this stuff.



Have you tried a modded 461 yet ?Mine was right with my modded 660 with a 32 inch bar ,pretty comparable to each other ,461 exhaust note is a little angrier though


----------



## SAWMIKAZE (Dec 23, 2014)

blsnelling said:


> I agree.



You cant really disagree brad , kinda the obvious


----------



## redbull660 (Dec 23, 2014)

yeah 660 3x port and 461 3x port - muff mods. 

Over all after all my testing of the 461r 3x vs the 660r 20" bar 24" bar 28" bar 32" bar 36" bar. There wasn't one combo of bar or chain, where the 461 beat the 660 cutting cookies. But they were close. So based on that I would say the *660 has just a touch more speed. * 

when it comes to *Torque or raw power* - Honestly the 461 fell behind, the 660 just had gobs more of it. Non ideal cookie cutting situations. Just stuff I noticed over 3-4 months of testing with them. Dawging in, angled cuts, ...when I needed the power the 660 had it and the 461 just didn't have it like the 660 did.

Concerning the mods the 660 had more to go but the 461 I did everything I thought I could short of putting an unlimited coil or porting...timing advance stuff like that. 

I remember my first time cutting with the 461R. I was like damn this is nice. This saw is fast. Nice and light. So cutting away thinking about selling my 660's and just doing 461s having a nice Saw day dream. But then I put the 461 down and picked up the 660 and then I remembered what I liked so much about the saw. The raw power...it's addicting.


----------



## Ron660 (Dec 23, 2014)

redbull660 said:


> yeah the 661 has a lot more torque IMO...and it's smoother.
> 
> This is my best muff modded 660 here... then the 661.
> 
> ps. the 461R was not good at squaring up the other hardwood logs I've done, like the 660R was. Doing this sort of stuff, was like night and day with the 461R vs 660R..... But the new 661R is just a BEAST compared to the 660R doing this stuff.



When you didn't use the spikes they were close...within 0.5-0.6 seconds. I had the 660 at 11.8 and the 661 at 11.2. I'm interested in seeing the results with both ported. Dyno results would give us true torque and HP results. Stock 660's, as most of us know, aren't too special factory.


----------



## alphozo (Dec 23, 2014)

redbull660 said:


> I remember my first time cutting with the 461R. I was like damn this is nice. This saw is fast. Nice and light. So cutting away thinking about selling my 660's and just doing 461s having a nice Saw day dream. But then I put the 461 down and picked up the 660 and then I remembered what I liked so much about the saw. The raw power...it's addicting.



Are you referring to your mastermind 660r or no banana 660?


----------



## MustangMike (Dec 23, 2014)

Brian, I guess the shorter the bar you are using and the more level the ground, the more difference it makes. I sometimes used the 044 instead of the 441 to get a little closer to the ground, so the lawn mower would not hit the stump when U went over it. U could not get that low with a wrap handle.


----------



## paylesspizzaman (Dec 24, 2014)

Hey redbull660, if I sent that 42" Oregon bar and chain up to you, would you be interested in testing it out and sending it back? It might be too embarrassing for your saw to be seen wearing an Oregon bar though


----------



## paylesspizzaman (Dec 24, 2014)

So I have been calling dealers in different distibution zones looking for a 661R and as of today I can order one with a 25" bar for $1249, but it won't be shipped to the dealer till after Jan 1st. That dealer is also 1.5hrs from my house. I can get a regular 661 for $1100 W/25" bar next day from my local dealer. To order the wrap handle by itself later is about $200, the big dogs are around $20, and I don't know how much for the big side cover. Should I: order the 661R at current full retail price and have a 1.5hr drive, OR wait for local dealer to be able to get one sometime in 2015 after the rumored price hike and hope the dealer will make me a deal on it, OR buy a regular 661 and buy the parts to make it into a 661R? The real wild card is the price hike, not knowing which saws will get it and how much it will be. Anyone have experience with Stihl price hikes? How much do they typically go up? Does anyone know if the 661R will definitely be among the pro saws that receive the hike? Thanks for any advice


----------



## redbull660 (Dec 24, 2014)

Instead of you spending $25 to ship that bar and chain, just send me the $25 and I'll buy a cannon 41. Then I won't have to spend money shipping the oregon back to you. I've got the perfect log for it too! Furthermore I'd prefer to use a cannon because I already have a 36" cannon. So we could do same brand bar 36" vs 41".

price hike - I'd bet it's $30-40.

If your local dealer can get a 661. I'm pretty sure he can get a 661R - just have him call his distributor to get the part #. part # for my distributor is

ms 661 cm-r 25 ...for a 25" 661R Let me know what you find out.


----------



## Coro cutter (Dec 24, 2014)

Hey was wondering do they sell those light weight bars outside the u.s just tried my 36" on my 661 and it's way nose heavy

Tsumura bar you had on your videos cutting up that cherry


----------



## mdavlee (Dec 24, 2014)

Coro cutter said:


> Hey was wondering do they sell those light weight bars outside the u.s just tried my 36" on my 661 and it's way nose heavy
> 
> Tsumura bar you had on your videos cutting up that cherry


Yes.


----------



## Coro cutter (Dec 24, 2014)

mdavlee said:


> Yes.





Thanks man


----------



## hseII (Dec 24, 2014)

paylesspizzaman said:


> So I have been calling dealers in different distibution zones looking for a 661R and as of today I can order one with a 25" bar for $1249, but it won't be shipped to the dealer till after Jan 1st. That dealer is also 1.5hrs from my house. I can get a regular 661 for $1100 W/25" bar next day from my local dealer. To order the wrap handle by itself later is about $200, the big dogs are around $20, and I don't know how much for the big side cover. Should I: order the 661R at current full retail price and have a 1.5hr drive, OR wait for local dealer to be able to get one sometime in 2015 after the rumored price hike and hope the dealer will make me a deal on it, OR buy a regular 661 and buy the parts to make it into a 661R? The real wild card is the price hike, not knowing which saws will get it and how much it will be. Anyone have experience with Stihl price hikes? How much do they typically go up? Does anyone know if the 661R will definitely be among the pro saws that receive the hike? Thanks for any advice


Tell your dealer you want a 61R, you are going to but a 61R, and would rather buy it from him, but you will be buying one regardless.

If he don't get it together then, find a another dealer that will cooperate.


----------



## paylesspizzaman (Dec 24, 2014)

Thanks for all the replies and advise on my saw situation. My dealer called his distribution center and was told they currently don't have any 661Rs and that Stihl hasn't started making them yet (total BS). I told him there are quite a few people, not very far from me, that already have bought and received theirs. He really didn't have anything to say to that, other then he will make some more calls and that I should call him back in another week.


----------



## paylesspizzaman (Dec 24, 2014)

redbull660 that does make a lot more sense. Can you PM me your paypal address or do you want me to send you a check or something? A video of you running the 41" would be awesome too. I'm also interested in the size of the oil hole in the bar. Oregon has something they call Lubri-jet, which is a single hole maybe 3/32" drilled at an angle, from the oiler on the saw, to where the chain drive links pass. I don't feel like the hole is anywhere near big enough to flow a measurable amount of oil. I was considering just drilling a straight hole in it the same diameter as the Stihl bar uses. Is Cannon a much better bar than Oregon? Maybe I should sell my unused Oregon and buy something else...


----------



## MustangMike (Dec 24, 2014)

I think my most recent Stihl bar has a similar hole. Seems to work OK.


----------



## Laslabjohn (Dec 25, 2014)

paylesspizzaman said:


> Thanks for all the replies and advise on my saw situation. My dealer called his distribution center and was told they currently don't have any 661Rs and that Stihl hasn't started making them yet (total BS). I told him there are quite a few people, not very far from me, that already have bought and received theirs. He really didn't have anything to say to that, other then he will make some more calls and that I should call him back in another week.


Payless what state do you live in? I went through the same thing.


----------



## paylesspizzaman (Dec 25, 2014)

Northwest Indiana, about as close to Chicago as you can get and still be in Indiana.


----------



## big t double (Dec 25, 2014)

paylesspizzaman said:


> Northwest Indiana, about as close to Chicago as you can get and still be in Indiana.


So, how close to Gary? Me and a couple buddies rolled through there to visit Michael Jacksons house on our way to a Volkswagen show a long time ago...interesting city.


----------



## Laslabjohn (Dec 25, 2014)

paylesspizzaman said:


> Northwest Indiana, about as close to Chicago as you can get and still be in Indiana.


I got ya, my distributor told me that the 661 didnt exist, i pretty much told them they didnt know what they were talking abt. They are out of Malvern ark. then I ordered mine in Texas diffrent dist. I have too drive three hours too get it but thats fine.


----------



## Spectre468 (Dec 25, 2014)

The "R" version was the first available here, November 26th. Ordered mine on the 28th. My dealer told me I'd have to wait a couple-three weeks if I wanted the standard version. I wanted the "R", so it worked out nicely...


----------



## singinwoodwackr (Dec 25, 2014)

paylesspizzaman said:


> Thanks for all the replies and advise on my saw situation. My dealer called his distribution center and was told they currently don't have any 661Rs and that Stihl hasn't started making them yet (total BS). I told him there are quite a few people, not very far from me, that already have bought and received theirs. He really didn't have anything to say to that, other then he will make some more calls and that I should call him back in another week.


My shop in Cali has them now...they are only getting the Rs 
Sharpening Shop, Turlock, Ca


----------



## paylesspizzaman (Dec 25, 2014)

big t double said:


> So, how close to Gary? Me and a couple buddies rolled through there to visit Michael Jacksons house on our way to a Volkswagen show a long time ago...interesting city.


I live about 15 minutes east of Gary in a city called Portage. I moved there about 8 years ago from Muncie Indiana. I work at a steel mill there. Portage is beginning to "fall" also. Gary is a plague that is slowly spreading. You've got more guts than I do. I stay out of Gary unless it is daylight and I know exactly where I am going. The wife and I are talking about moving west to Arizona or Colorado, but it's hard to want to give up a good job.


----------



## paylesspizzaman (Dec 25, 2014)

I wish Stihl would ship saws so I could order from any dealer I wanted and didn't have to drive there. I guess I never ask them if they would, just assumed they wouldn't?


----------



## paylesspizzaman (Dec 25, 2014)

Laslabjohn said:


> I got ya, my distributor told me that the 661 didnt exist, i pretty much told them they didnt know what they were talking abt. They are out of Malvern ark. then I ordered mine in Texas diffrent dist. I have too drive three hours too get it but thats fine.


Hmmm I have a brother in Texas, maybe I could talk him into picking me up one and shipping it up here....


----------



## Coro cutter (Dec 25, 2014)

paylesspizzaman said:


> I wish Stihl would ship saws so I could order from any dealer I wanted and didn't have to drive there. I guess I never ask them if they would, just assumed they wouldn't?


I got dealer 4 mins down the road he got plenty of 661 cm but no r"s sorry
And I am a few miles away from you


----------



## Laslabjohn (Dec 25, 2014)

paylesspizzaman said:


> Hmmm I have a brother in Texas, maybe I could talk him into picking me up one and shipping it up here....


i bet you could. I dont know abt. taxes in indiana but you wouldnt have too worry about them there.


----------



## paylesspizzaman (Dec 25, 2014)

Coro cutter said:


> I got dealer 4 mins down the road he got plenty of 661 cm but no r"s sorry
> And I am a few miles away from you


Where do you live?


----------



## paylesspizzaman (Dec 25, 2014)

Laslabjohn said:


> i bet you could. I dont know abt. taxes in indiana but you wouldnt have too worry about them there.


Texas doesn't have tax?


----------



## Laslabjohn (Dec 25, 2014)

paylesspizzaman said:


> Texas doesn't have tax?


No state just luxury taxes. I believe.


----------



## big t double (Dec 25, 2014)

paylesspizzaman said:


> I live about 15 minutes east of Gary in a city called Portage. I moved there about 8 years ago from Muncie Indiana. I work at a steel mill there. Portage is beginning to "fall" also. Gary is a plague that is slowly spreading. You've got more guts than I do. I stay out of Gary unless it is daylight and I know exactly where I am going. The wife and I are talking about moving west to Arizona or Colorado, but it's hard to want to give up a good job.


It was daylight for sure. Portage...yup if I recall correctly that's where the volkswagon show was.


----------



## Coro cutter (Dec 25, 2014)

paylesspizzaman said:


> Where do you live?


 Lol I'm in New Zealand


----------



## paylesspizzaman (Dec 25, 2014)

Coro cutter said:


> Lol I'm in New Zealand


Yeah, I guess I could read next to your name where it says "Location" right....


----------



## paylesspizzaman (Dec 25, 2014)

I chipped in for redbulls test of the Cannon 41“ on his 661R, so hopefully before too long we will have another one of his AWESOME videos! I appreciate all your tests and videos redbull.


----------



## Coro cutter (Dec 25, 2014)

paylesspizzaman said:


> I chipped in for redbulls test of the Cannon 41“ on his 661R, so hopefully before too long we will have another one of his AWESOME videos! I appreciate all your tests and videos redbull.[/QUOTE
> 
> I now I appreciate all redbull tests videos and info and everyone else on AS. Good on you plpizza for chipping for the next test


----------



## Coro cutter (Dec 25, 2014)

Go the mighty redbull..!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Lol


----------



## gunnusmc03 (Dec 25, 2014)

RB, did you pick up that saw in Wi? If so which dealer?


----------



## redbull660 (Dec 26, 2014)

I bought out the last 2 660R's that Hayward (midwest stihl) had around early Nov, so it would clear the way to get 661R's. Then my dealer and I just called em about once a week. Finally they got their first couple in and I grabbed one. We checked again just to see if they got more in and... they have since got a shipment in and sold out of that. 

All the dealers around here use midwest stihl. I doubt yours would be any different. Are you having trouble ordering one? 


I don't know what the story is on the 661's though. At the time I purchased the last 2 660R's midwest had plenty of non R 660s left. So they had to sell those regular 660s before they sold regular 661's. Funny how that works. If you wanted a 661R yeah no problem cuz we don't have anymore 660R's. But if you wanted 661, you gotta wait for them to sell the regular 660s.


----------



## gunnusmc03 (Dec 26, 2014)

Thanks for the info. Im pretty sure he uses Midwest Stihl, but I think the problem is he doesn't realize the 661 exists :/


----------



## redbull660 (Dec 26, 2014)

have him type in to the midwest order entry screen. 
(spaces are important)

ms 661 c-mr 25 for a 25" or change the 25 to 20 or 28 or 32 or 36.


----------



## paylesspizzaman (Dec 26, 2014)

If you google "Stihl Distributor Directory" the first thing that comes up says "Distributor and Branch Directory / Stihl USA". Click that and it will show you a map of the different regions for Stihl distributors.


----------



## redbull660 (Dec 26, 2014)

41" cannon bar ordered! This should be fun! lol

special thanks goes out to paylesspizzaman for helping out with it.


----------



## paylesspizzaman (Dec 26, 2014)

redbull660 said:


> 41" cannon bar ordered! This should be fun! lol
> 
> special thanks goes out to paylesspizzaman for helping out with it.


I think youre the one that deserves all the credit, I just threw in a couple bucks. You're the one doing ALL the work!


----------



## treesmith (Dec 26, 2014)

Good work guys, looking forward to it


----------



## paylesspizzaman (Dec 27, 2014)

So I talked my brother into getting me a 661R. He paid for it today and it will be ordered monday due to the distribution center being closed, they claim it will be in tuesday. He is going to ship it from Cypress, Texas to Indiana for me. What would be the best way to ship it, UPS, USPS? My T540xp top handle was shipped UPS and the side cover got broke and it is only an 8lb saw. I would hate for this saw to get messed up or stolen during shipping.


----------



## hseII (Dec 27, 2014)

paylesspizzaman said:


> So I talked my brother into getting me a 661R. He paid for it today and it will be ordered monday due to the distribution center being closed, they claim it will be in tuesday. He is going to ship it from Cypress, Texas to Indiana for me. What would be the best way to ship it, UPS, USPS? My T540xp top handle was shipped UPS and the side cover got broke and it is only an 8lb saw. I would hate for this saw to get messed up or stolen during shipping.


FedEx.

1) Go to fedex.com
2) create shipping label
3) email shipping label to brother
4) have brother print shipping label and secure it to packaging.
5) talk to brother and Arrange for pickup, or let him drop it off at a FedEx location near him.
6) insure it for $100 more than purchase price to offset shipping and handling issues, I the need arises.


----------



## MustangMike (Dec 27, 2014)

Think U could talk UR brother into getting me one too??? I'm kinda low on funds, and he sounds like a real generous guy! I'll PM ya my address!


----------



## paylesspizzaman (Dec 27, 2014)

He is a generous guy, but I think I already cleaned out his funds for now with my saw, at least till he gets my check. He wasn't generous enough to eat the cost of mine.


----------



## Laslabjohn (Dec 27, 2014)

paylesspizzaman said:


> So I talked my brother into getting me a 661R. He paid for it today and it will be ordered monday due to the distribution center being closed, they claim it will be in tuesday. He is going to ship it from Cypress, Texas to Indiana for me. What would be the best way to ship it, UPS, USPS? My T540xp top handle was shipped UPS and the side cover got broke and it is only an 8lb saw. I would hate for this saw to get messed up or stolen during shipping.


If you dont mind me asking, what did he get it for?


----------



## Laslabjohn (Dec 27, 2014)

redbull660 said:


> 1150+tax for my 661R +36" b&c


Mine was 1260 in dallas


----------



## Coro cutter (Dec 27, 2014)

What would that be in New Zealand dollars.? Just to get a idea what they are around the world price wise.!!
I'm not clever enough to work it out 
I payed $2200 New Zealand dollars for my 661cm

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Coro cutter (Dec 27, 2014)

All though New Zealand stihl dealers they retail for $2545.00+goods and services tax which is 15% and after December 31st they are going up again


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Coro cutter (Dec 27, 2014)

I thought I did ok but sounds like you guys are getting better deals over there


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## paylesspizzaman (Dec 28, 2014)

My 661R was $1159 with 25" bar and chain, plus somewhere between 7-8.5% tax and around $30 shipping from Texas. So like $1270-1280ish. Final amount to be determined post shipment. I justified the shipping cost by avoiding any potential price hike Jan 1st. As a bonus, I will also get the saw 1-3 weeks sooner than I could have around here.


----------



## paylesspizzaman (Dec 28, 2014)

Laslabjohn said:


> Mine was 1260 in dallas


$1260 plus tax or $1260 total?


----------



## paylesspizzaman (Dec 28, 2014)

redbull660 said:


> 1150+5.5% tax....1213 for my 661R +36" b&c sold b&C for 115 so PHO 1100


Sounds like if I need a saw in the future I need to get you to pick it up and ship it to me


----------



## Coro cutter (Dec 28, 2014)

View attachment 390027
View attachment 390023

View attachment 390027
View attachment 390023

View attachment 390023
I think if I got mine from the u.s I would have had to pay duty for landing it into New Zealand so there might be little difference in price

Finally got pictures of 661cm I think it's the same as the ones world wideView attachment 390023


Oops some think went wrong it doubled up with the pics
Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## paylesspizzaman (Dec 28, 2014)

Hey Coro Cutter what size bar is that in the pictures?


----------



## Coro cutter (Dec 28, 2014)

Hi mr paylesspizzaman to be honest I haven't even checked its either 25" or 28"


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## treesmith (Dec 28, 2014)

Looks like 25"


----------



## Coro cutter (Dec 28, 2014)

Just went to shed and checked its 25" just the standard length they come in Gonna take that bar and chain off and put it on my 066 and I got a 36" to go on 661


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Laslabjohn (Dec 28, 2014)

paylesspizzaman said:


> $1260 plus tax or $1260 total?


Plus tax


----------



## Laslabjohn (Dec 28, 2014)

paylesspizzaman said:


> My 661R was $1159 with 25" bar and chain, plus somewhere between 7-8.5% tax and around $30 shipping from Texas. So like $1270-1280ish. Final amount to be determined post shipment. I justified the shipping cost by avoiding any potential price hike Jan 1st. As a bonus, I will also get the saw 1-3 weeks sooner than I could have around here.


Sounds like my dealer mite be trying to get over on me a little.


----------



## redbull660 (Dec 28, 2014)

thinking i'm going to run over to my dealer's and order another 661R  It's just THAT good.


----------



## maulhead (Dec 28, 2014)

redbull660 said:


> thinking i'm going to run over to my dealer's and order another 661R  It's just THAT good.



You are a bad influence!!   Well so is this whole site!


----------



## redbull660 (Dec 28, 2014)

no man...your wife is a bad influence! well at least mine is! LOL 

Redbull660 starts dreaming of all the things he could have with out his wife's "influence".....


----------



## hseII (Dec 28, 2014)

redbull660 said:


> Redbull660 starts dreaming of all the things he could have with out his wife's "influence".....


Dirty Clothes
Lots if Take Out Chinese
A Beer Belly
4 month old sheets still on the bed
That strange smell in the fridge
A nastolia toilet

How am I doing so far? 

As much as I hate to admit it, mine makes me better.... Sometimes


----------



## big t double (Dec 28, 2014)

hseII said:


> ...A nastolia toilet



Nastolia...hahaha. I like that.


----------



## maulhead (Dec 28, 2014)

LOL! I agree with both of you, about the wife part.


----------



## Spectre468 (Dec 28, 2014)

hseII said:


> Dirty Clothes
> Lots if Take Out Chinese
> A Beer Belly
> 4 month old sheets still on the bed
> ...




My wife definitely saves me from myself. As she has said, all boys, regardless of age, usually require adult supervision...


----------



## hseII (Dec 28, 2014)

Spectre468 said:


> My wife definitely saves me from myself. As she has said, all boys, regardless of age, usually require adult supervision...


I'm not Admitting to **** if she is in earshot though.


----------



## Spectre468 (Dec 28, 2014)

hseII said:


> I'm not Admitting to **** if she is in earshot though.



It's OK. She just knows.


----------



## coltont (Dec 28, 2014)

I had $1060 out the door for mine with a 24 inch bar.


----------



## coltont (Dec 28, 2014)

Haha. I've got a good dealer ! Hell he even gave me some Jim beam filled chocolates for Christmas.


----------



## Stihl working hard (Dec 28, 2014)

redbull660 said:


> no man...your wife is a bad influence! well at least mine is! LOL
> 
> Redbull660 starts dreaming of all the things he could have with out his wife's "influence".....


I wish my wife would say if that saw is that good go and buy another one


----------



## coltont (Dec 28, 2014)

My old lady even let's me do this!!


----------



## Stihl working hard (Dec 28, 2014)

hseII said:


> I'm not Admitting to **** if she is in earshot though.


Ain't that the truth


----------



## Stihl working hard (Dec 28, 2014)

Spectre468 said:


> It's OK. She just knows.


They all know it a conspiracy


----------



## Coro cutter (Dec 28, 2014)

Man they a nice looking saw and they go oh so well POWER...!!!!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Coro cutter (Dec 28, 2014)

661 is a beast hell yeah


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## blsnelling (Dec 28, 2014)

So, what's going on up in here?


----------



## singinwoodwackr (Dec 28, 2014)

coltont said:


> My old lady even let's me do this!!


then I'd hardly call her your 'old lady'


----------



## maulhead (Dec 28, 2014)

blsnelling said:


> So, what's going on up in here?



just a bunch of 661 talk, is all! 

I think I may have to sign out of this site for a while, before you know it, I'll have a 661 in my living room, if I keep reading


----------



## blsnelling (Dec 28, 2014)

maulhead said:


> just a bunch of 661 talk, is all!
> 
> I think I may have to sign out of this site for a while, before you know it, I'll have a 661 in my living room, if I keep reading


Why leave now. You know you NEED one!


----------



## maulhead (Dec 28, 2014)

I know, I know


----------



## blsnelling (Dec 28, 2014)

maulhead said:


> I know, I know


And for that matter, you need a PORTED 661


----------



## singinwoodwackr (Dec 28, 2014)

So, it seems that the only muffler mod being done on these is to open up the one port a little...no added 2nd port.
comments?


----------



## maulhead (Dec 28, 2014)

blsnelling said:


> And for that matter, you need a PORTED 661



a guy just cant be happy with a 661,,, now he got have it ported also   

I PM'd you about some part #'s


----------



## blsnelling (Dec 28, 2014)

maulhead said:


> I PM'd you about some part #'s


Better send again. I don't see it.


----------



## maulhead (Dec 28, 2014)

Ok, I will in a few hours, I have to go somewhere in a minute,,,


----------



## Coro cutter (Dec 28, 2014)

You gotta have 1 or 2 or 3 haha.........


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## singinwoodwackr (Dec 28, 2014)

redbull660 said:


> I think the only real viable options are
> 
> 1. widen the stock port
> 2. fabricate a deflector that will fit on the other side and put a hole in. Will be a total experiment though as if it'll work or not. No one has done it yet that I know of.


MM's thread shows just opening up the OE port...don't know about other builders here yet.


----------



## blsnelling (Dec 28, 2014)

singinwoodwackr said:


> MM's thread shows just opening up the OE port...don't know about other builders here yet.


That's all I did as well.


----------



## singinwoodwackr (Dec 28, 2014)

blsnelling said:


> That's all I did as well.


any idea on the gains from just the MM?


----------



## blsnelling (Dec 28, 2014)

singinwoodwackr said:


> any idea on the gains from just the MM?


Likely very little. These saws are not choked up like we're used to.


----------



## treesmith (Dec 28, 2014)

So whats your opinion Brad? Stock/ported v 660/390


----------



## singinwoodwackr (Dec 29, 2014)

any opinions as to whether or not porting is worth it?


----------



## jeepyfz450 (Jan 1, 2015)

I just ran a smittybilt ported 661 and she sure was a beast. First tank of fuel none the less. Very good torque and rpm


----------



## paylesspizzaman (Jan 1, 2015)

I'm still getting the run around on a 661R. My brother ordered me one in Cypress, Texas on the 27th and was told it would be in on 29th or 30th at the latest. I called late on the 30th to check and was told that Stihl is closed till the 2nd, so it won't even be ordered from the distribution center till then. Which means the 5th at the earliest for arrival at the dealer. Then it will take 4days for shipment from Texas to Indiana. So, it's looking like the 9th at the earliest. I'm sad ..... Dang holidays, always slowing everything down!


----------



## Coro cutter (Jan 1, 2015)

B


paylesspizzaman said:


> I'm still getting the run around on a 661R. My brother ordered me one in Cypress, Texas on the 27th and was told it would be in on 29th or 30th at the latest. I called late on the 30th to check and was told that Stihl is closed till the 2nd, so it won't even be ordered from the distribution center till then. Which means the 5th at the earliest for arrival at the dealer. Then it will take 4days for shipment from Texas to Indiana. So, it's looking like the 9th at the earliest. I'm sad ..... Dang holidays, always slowing everything down!



Bugger that's gotta suck you be champin at the bit ...
Awaiting the arrival of 661r


----------



## gunnusmc03 (Jan 1, 2015)

redbull660 said:


> I think the only real viable options are
> 
> 1. widen the stock port
> 2. fabricate a deflector that will fit on the other side and put a hole in. Will be a total experiment though as if it'll work or not. No one has done it yet that I know of.


Ive seen guys cut a port in the muffler front cover and then add a side facing exhaust deflector.


----------



## redbull660 (Jan 2, 2015)

my 404 presets showed up today so I'm making some headway on my 404 vs 3/8 project... will be using the 661 as the test saw 


28" tsumura with a 404 tip





3 types of chains - Stihl 404 RS, 2 experimental chains..

middle chain - take a Stihl 404 RS, break it at every 5th DL alternating between cutter and tie strap taken out. Then put it back together so it's a half skip. Probably have 4hrs and 2 bags of presets into it. I need help I know. lol

bottom chain - take a Stihl 404 RS, grind off every 3rd cutter - you basically get 2 cutters (Left and Right) followed by two open Drive lengths. I call it a Double Skip. heh

*I also made the same 3 chains in 3/8ths* ...well i'm working on the half skip. i need more presets.






close up of the half skip





close up of the double skip - nice grind job. Special thanks to Big T Double





3/8ths vs 404 404 is huge but I'm betting the 661 has the balls!


----------



## mdavlee (Jan 2, 2015)

That's a lot of time in making chains. Almost as bad as working on a chain for a race.


----------



## blsnelling (Jan 2, 2015)

singinwoodwackr said:


> any opinions as to whether or not porting is worth it?


Absolutely. Just listen to the difference in RPMs it's holding in the cut.


----------



## blsnelling (Jan 2, 2015)

treesmith said:


> So whats your opinion Brad? Stock/ported v 660/390


Speed goes to the 390, with a torque advantage to the 661.


----------



## singinwoodwackr (Jan 2, 2015)

blsnelling said:


> Absolutely. Just listen to the difference in RPMs it's holding in the cut.




thanks. my local Stihl shop has the Rs...askin $1190 +tx with a 28...getting very tempted 
I've had my 066 since '92...might be time for a new one


----------



## r black (Jan 2, 2015)

redbull660 said:


> couldn't stand the white plastic part of the wrap anymore so I painted it.  little 320 grit sand paper to rough up the surface and give something for the paint to bond to. Turned out good.
> 
> Here are the specs from the owners manuals 661 vs 660
> 
> ...


nice u useing the saw to trim shell casings???....lol


----------



## Coro cutter (Jan 2, 2015)

blsnelling said:


> Absolutely. Just listen to the difference in RPMs it's holding in the cut.




Man that ported 661 sounds real good when you let the trigger go


----------



## Spectre468 (Jan 3, 2015)

redbull660 said:


> my 404 presets showed up today so I'm making some headway on my 404 vs 3/8 project... will be using the 661 as the test saw
> 
> 
> 28" tsumura with a 404 tip
> ...


Well done.

You, sir, are one sick individual.

With entirely too much time on your hands.

Bravo!


----------



## paylesspizzaman (Jan 3, 2015)

redbull660 said:


> my 404 presets showed up today so I'm making some headway on my 404 vs 3/8 project... will be using the 661 as the test saw
> 
> 
> 28" tsumura with a 404 tip
> ...


I love how ambitious and scientific you are! I have been pondering the advantages of 404 chain. I've ask most of the people I know with saws and none of them have ever run a saw with 404 chain. I look forward to your test results. Keep up the awesome work!


----------



## paylesspizzaman (Jan 3, 2015)

Anyone seen a price hike on the Stihl pro saws yet? The rumor was for Jan 1st 2015. Maybe it takes some time to trickle down the distribution channels to the dealers?


----------



## Coro cutter (Jan 3, 2015)

Dealer is closed tomorrow bein Sunday but will check on Monday got to get some more 25" chain for the 661 I got and then hopefully someone over there can check to see if they have gone up 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Coro cutter (Jan 3, 2015)

Your 661 should be there soon


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Moparmyway (Jan 3, 2015)

mdavlee said:


> That's a lot of time in making chains. Almost as bad as working on a chain for a race.


I will never do a "race chain" again.
It will be a normal work chain, I wont ever get those 26hrs back, and that was skip


----------



## mdavlee (Jan 3, 2015)

Moparmyway said:


> I will never do a "race chain" again.
> It will be a normal work chain, I wont ever get those 26hrs back, and that was skip


Yep. You can spend a ton of time on one.


----------



## epicklein22 (Jan 3, 2015)

paylesspizzaman said:


> Anyone seen a price hike on the Stihl pro saws yet? The rumor was for Jan 1st 2015. Maybe it takes some time to trickle down the distribution channels to the dealers?



Yes, there will be increases almost all the way across the board for saws. My dealer just got his new hang tags the other day, so the increases will be here soon, if not already in effect.


----------



## chris zautner (Jan 3, 2015)

I got my sweatshirt in the mail today


----------



## Coro cutter (Jan 3, 2015)

chris zautner said:


> I got my sweatshirt in the mail today View attachment 391653


That's a cool hoodie/sweat shirt was it a present where abouta did you get it from.? 

I want one


----------



## chris zautner (Jan 3, 2015)

Coro cutter said:


> That's a cool hoodie/sweat shirt was it a present where abouta did you get it from.?
> 
> I want one


 I got connections


----------



## Coro cutter (Jan 3, 2015)

chris zautner said:


> I got connections


Hahahahah you certainly do


----------



## Coro cutter (Jan 3, 2015)

chris zautner said:


> I got connections


Connect me up haha


----------



## chris zautner (Jan 3, 2015)

Coro cutter said:


> Connect me up haha


don't you live in New Zealand, you can't get one there?


----------



## Coro cutter (Jan 3, 2015)

Yes I'm in New Zealand I haven't seen them here but I'm gonna hit up the dealer tomorrow 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## chris zautner (Jan 3, 2015)

Coro cutter said:


> Yes I'm in New Zealand I haven't seen them here but I'm gonna hit up the dealer tomorrow
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


good idea, how much was it for your 661 c-m


----------



## Coro cutter (Jan 3, 2015)

I got mine for $2200 I think it was I got about 15% off the usual price is $2495
I brought a ms251 at the same time and got a discount on package deal I think it was $799 for the ms251


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Coro cutter (Jan 3, 2015)

I got the docket here some where


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## chris zautner (Jan 3, 2015)

Coro cutter said:


> I got the docket here some where
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



cool


----------



## Coro cutter (Jan 3, 2015)

They are way cheaper in the u.s


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## chris zautner (Jan 3, 2015)

ya they are there about 1200 here


----------



## Coro cutter (Jan 3, 2015)

Yeah about $1500 nz dollars


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Coro cutter (Jan 3, 2015)

At that price I would have brought 2 of them


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## chris zautner (Jan 3, 2015)

Coro cutter said:


> At that price I would have brought 2 of them
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



ya i feel bad for you guys


----------



## chris zautner (Jan 3, 2015)

Coro cutter said:


> At that price I would have brought 2 of them
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


are you guys able to get the 661 with the wrap handle


----------



## Coro cutter (Jan 3, 2015)

I think so but they don't make them for the New Zealand market or the heated handle the dealer reckons the saws we get here are different set up but I can't see any difference apart from the wrap or heated handle. I'm guessing the dealer would have to order a special order from the factory 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## blsnelling (Jan 3, 2015)

chris zautner said:


> I got my sweatshirt in the mail today View attachment 391653


Awesome. I've tried to source one of those myself, with no luck.


----------



## chris zautner (Jan 3, 2015)

blsnelling said:


> Awesome. I've tried to source one of those myself, with no luck.


ya it took me a while to get one but i got it


----------



## paylesspizzaman (Jan 3, 2015)

chris zautner said:


> I got my sweatshirt in the mail today View attachment 391653


So what's the deal with the sweater/hoodie? Where do you have to be and what does one have to do to get one?


----------



## redbull660 (Jan 3, 2015)

the truffle shuffle...


----------



## Coro cutter (Jan 3, 2015)

Dam right paylesspizzaman I want one too


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## big t double (Jan 3, 2015)

redbull660 said:


> the truffle shuffle...



 I love the goonies.


----------



## Coro cutter (Jan 3, 2015)

I


redbull660 said:


> the truffle shuffle...





I remember that movie bad ass for the time.!!!


----------



## paylesspizzaman (Jan 4, 2015)

redbull660 said:


> the truffle shuffle...



I would totally do the truffle shuffle for a 661 sweater!


----------



## Coro cutter (Jan 5, 2015)

I see in Aussie they are still selling the 660 for $1745 Australian dollars which would be about $1400 u.s


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## treesmith (Jan 5, 2015)

Coro cutter said:


> I see in Aussie they are still selling the 660 for $1745 Australian dollars
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Where abouts buddy?


----------



## Coro cutter (Jan 5, 2015)

Hang on will just check the site b back in a minute


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Coro cutter (Jan 5, 2015)

Looks like they deliver out of Melbourne metro area if that's any help


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Coro cutter (Jan 5, 2015)

The post Australia wide it's a website I found a few months ago


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Snowy01 (Jan 5, 2015)

Coro cutter said:


> The post Australia wide it's a website I found a few months ago
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Do you wanna post the link for that.
Im yet to see price's that good!?


----------



## Stihlman441 (Jan 5, 2015)

So with the 661 R (wrap) the only difference is the clutch cover and the handle ya.


----------



## MustangMike (Jan 5, 2015)

I think it also has those very cool spikes that I would want even with a regular version.


----------



## paylesspizzaman (Jan 5, 2015)

epicklein22 said:


> Yes, there will be increases almost all the way across the board for saws. My dealer just got his new hang tags the other day, so the increases will be here soon, if not already in effect.


Any idea how much higher ther price on those hang tags is for the 661R?


----------



## VinceGU05 (Jan 5, 2015)

paylesspizzaman said:


> Anyone seen a price hike on the Stihl pro saws yet? The rumor was for Jan 1st 2015. Maybe it takes some time to trickle down the distribution channels to the dealers?



yep.. walked into the store monday morning and they were busy changing all the price tags. because the aussie dollar has dropped to the US they said.. and 95% of the product comes from germany work that one out. would have thought they paid in euro.


----------



## Coro cutter (Jan 5, 2015)

VinceGU05 said:


> yep.. walked into the store monday morning and they were busy changing all the price tags. because the aussie dollar has dropped to the US they said.. and 95% of the product comes from germany work that one out. would have thought they paid in euro.


 

Any ideas as to how much they gone up.
The Aussie dollar is high to the New Zealand dollar makes it good for us kiwi's to buy stuff in aussie


----------



## VinceGU05 (Jan 5, 2015)

Coro cutter said:


> Any ideas as to how much they gone up.
> The Aussie dollar is high to the New Zealand dollar makes it good for us kiwi's to buy stuff in aussie


as soon as they txt me my parts are in, i'll go in and suss it out. i have the 2014 pricelist with me, so i can mark it up. i am guessing 10-15 %


----------



## paylesspizzaman (Jan 6, 2015)

I called the Stihl dealer in Texas to check if my 661R came in today and was told not yet, but maybe tomorrow. I'm thinking of telling them I want my money back. It was paid for on Dec 27th and estimated to arrive on the 29th, but do to oversights on their part because of the holidays, it still has not arrived yet. I got it for $1190 with 25" bar once shipping is added in, tax is additional. I'm beginning to question if dealing with these people is worth the potential savings or not?


----------



## Coro cutter (Jan 6, 2015)

paylesspizzaman said:


> I called the Stihl dealer in Texas to check if my 661R came in today and was told not yet, but maybe tomorrow. I'm thinking of telling them I want my money back. It was paid for on Dec 27th and estimated to arrive on the 29th, but do to oversights on their part because of the holidays, it still has not arrived yet. I got it for $1190 with 25" bar once shipping is added in, tax is additional. I'm beginning to question if dealing with these people is worth the potential savings or not?





Mr paylesspizzaman oh the saw is worth the wait...I can tell you that
lol the dollars are the minor details


----------



## paylesspizzaman (Jan 6, 2015)

Coro cutter said:


> Mr paylesspizzaman oh the saw is worth the wait...I can tell you that
> lol the dollars are the minor details


I understand the saw is worth the wait, but I'm just not sure dealing with these people at "that" dealer is worth the $10-$90 savings and maybe a couple weeks off the wait......


----------



## Coro cutter (Jan 6, 2015)

paylesspizzaman said:


> I understand the saw is worth the wait, but I'm just not sure dealing with these people at "that" dealer is worth the $10-$90 savings and maybe a couple weeks off the wait......




Yeah I know what you mean these people at "that" dealer. $100 bucks is a $100 it can almost be two thirds the way towards a tusmura light weight bar or a another chain or 2.just sucks waiting still reckon it should have been 3 days. A sale is a sale and they should have bent over backwards for you to source that saw A.S.A.P for you I could have sent one from here quicker just no "R" models in nz

Your going to like this saw hope it's there for you tomorrow fingers crossed for you...!!!!!!!!


----------



## coltont (Jan 6, 2015)

Paylesspizzaman. $1190 is hardly a deal. I paid $1060 otd for my 661 and 24


----------



## Laslabjohn (Jan 6, 2015)

paylesspizzaman said:


> I understand the saw is worth the wait, but I'm just not sure dealing with these people at "that" dealer is worth the $10-$90 savings and maybe a couple weeks off the wait......


My dealer in Dallas ordered mine yesterday and picked it up. I bet yours will be here today. The distributor was closed for two weeks for the holidays. They opened up yesterday.


----------



## paylesspizzaman (Jan 6, 2015)

coltont said:


> Paylesspizzaman. $1190 is hardly a deal. I paid $1060 otd for my 661 and 24


Problem is I don't have any family in PA and I doubt Stihl dealers "like" to ship.


----------



## Snowy01 (Jan 6, 2015)

Can anyone confirm what the US price is for this saw?


----------



## paylesspizzaman (Jan 6, 2015)

Laslabjohn said:


> View attachment 392328
> 
> My dealer in Dallas ordered mine yesterday and picked it up. I bet yours will be here today. The distributor was closed for two weeks for the holidays. They opened up yesterday.


Man I hope you're right! Assuming it comes in today, I'll still have to wait till Monday to lay my hands on it, due to shipping to Indiana.


----------



## Spectre468 (Jan 6, 2015)

Snowy01 said:


> Can anyone confirm what the US price is for this saw?



MS661 C-M: https://delpueblopower.stihldealer.net/products/chain-saws/professional-saws/ms661cm/

MS661R C-M: https://delpueblopower.stihldealer.net/products/chain-saws/professional-saws/ms661rcm/

I paid $1279 for my "R" with a 32" bar and RSF.


----------



## redbull660 (Jan 6, 2015)

not saying how I have these...or for which distributor they are for.

661 R dealer/List
36" 1033 1309.95
32" 1025 1299.95
28" 1009 1289.95
25" 1001 1279.95
20" 993 1269.95


661 non R - subtract apporx 40 off those prices.

dealer prices don't include freight. So don't beat em up to bad guys.


----------



## Spin Drift (Jan 6, 2015)

For the Aussies; we all know importing anything totalling over $1000AUD (or $900?) which includes shipping gets stung with GST and duties etc oh and **** exchange rate, but is the GST and duty only on the amount exceeding or the entire amount ?


----------



## paylesspizzaman (Jan 6, 2015)

My 661R just arrived at the dealer in Texas. I should have it in my sweaty hands by Wednesday next week at the latest. I hope that is drool and not vomit, although after all I've been through with this saw.....


----------



## Coro cutter (Jan 6, 2015)

VinceGU05 said:


> as soon as they txt me my parts are in, i'll go in and suss it out. i have the 2014 pricelist with me, so i can mark it up. i am guessing 10-15 %





redbull660 said:


> not saying how I have these...or for which distributor they are for.
> 
> 661 R dealer/List
> 36" 1033 1309.95
> ...



Man wish I lived over there I would have a whole family of 661's in different configurations at those prices


----------



## singinwoodwackr (Jan 6, 2015)

pick mine up on Thus  $1130 +tx with 28"


----------



## Snowy01 (Jan 6, 2015)

Spectre468 said:


> MS661 C-M: https://delpueblopower.stihldealer.net/products/chain-saws/professional-saws/ms661cm/
> 
> MS661R C-M: https://delpueblopower.stihldealer.net/products/chain-saws/professional-saws/ms661rcm/
> 
> I paid $1279 for my "R" with a 32" bar and RSF.



Thanks mate


----------



## Coro cutter (Jan 6, 2015)

H


Snowy01 said:


> Thanks mate



Hey snowy01 was it you who wanted that link for saws in Melbourne if so pm me


----------



## VinceGU05 (Jan 7, 2015)

Spin Drift said:


> For the Aussies; we all know importing anything totalling over $1000AUD (or $900?) which includes shipping gets stung with GST and duties etc oh and **** exchange rate, but is the GST and duty only on the amount exceeding or the entire amount ?


 
If someone is getting the saw get them to strip it down ( leave the jug on) and label it as spare chainsaw parts only. 
That worked for me.


----------



## Spectre468 (Jan 7, 2015)

Snowy01 said:


> Thanks mate



No worries!


----------



## paylesspizzaman (Jan 7, 2015)

VinceGU05 said:


> If someone is getting the saw get them to strip it down ( leave the jug on) and label it as spare chainsaw parts only.
> That worked for me.


Thats pretty ingenious.


----------



## Coro cutter (Jan 8, 2015)

paylesspizzaman said:


> My 661R just arrived at the dealer in Texas. I should have it in my sweaty hands by Wednesday next week at the latest. I hope that is drool and not vomit, although after all I've been through with this saw.....




"OH MY GOD".........!!!!!!!!!!
6 or 7 ft rooster tails from my 661cm
Cross cutting or ripping

This saw just makes me Wana cream my pants
What a machine
Blows away my 066
EVERYONE NEEDS A 661 CM.!!!!!
I wish I had some big wood to sink it in to
But I'm in the middle of moving house and had to try it out before I move 1500ks away from dealer I brought it from but I will have some big big gum trees and a dozen old man pine

Now I know how to load videos watch out when I get to my new place more vids to come


----------



## VinceGU05 (Jan 8, 2015)

paylesspizzaman said:


> Thats pretty ingenious.


 T'was masterminds idea![emoji106]


----------



## Spin Drift (Jan 8, 2015)

*WANT TO TRADE*; 20 KANGAROOS or EMUS for ' Masterminded STIHL MS661R C-M'
Very Negotiable.

Hey Vince, do you think MasterMind would be tempted?


----------



## Laslabjohn (Jan 8, 2015)

I drove 6 1/2 hours yesterday to pick up my 661R and you are rite it is one BAD A--saw. And well worth the drive.I finally got to take that shortly off my sig.


----------



## MustangMike (Jan 8, 2015)

Hey, the 661 & 661R just appeared on the Stihl Website, even though the 660 is also still there.

No customer ratings on it yet, so if U want to be first ... (like I was w/the 362 C-M).


----------



## Laslabjohn (Jan 8, 2015)

MustangMike said:


> Hey, the 661 & 661R just appeared on the Stihl Website, even though the 660 is also still there.
> 
> No customer ratings on it yet, so if U want to be first ... (like I was w/the 362 C-M).


Mikefrommain put one up. Mine came with blood and all. Apparently the dealer wasn't used to handling a saw that size and ended up with a couple of stitches. I bet he wears gloves from now on.


----------



## MustangMike (Jan 8, 2015)

They sometimes take a few days to show up.

That "blood & all" w/a 661 does not sound pretty! Hopefully the injury did not occur while it was running!


----------



## Laslabjohn (Jan 8, 2015)

MustangMike said:


> They sometimes take a few days to show up.
> 
> That "blood & all" w/a 661 does not sound pretty! Hopefully the injury did not occur while it was running!


No sir it didnt, while putting the chain on. He just bought the place and really didnt know much abt. Saws. I had to show him where the serial number was. Lol


----------



## redbull660 (Jan 8, 2015)

well sh*t boys. My 41" bar just arrived damaged. Contacting Piltz/Kevlargrafs to see what they want to do...

My email to em..
*Dear kevlargaffs,*

Dear Sir or Madam, I went to the post office to pick up the bar, it was damaged by USPS. Tip has been torn off. Luckily I opened it in front of the post master, so he saw first hand. I have attached pictures. Unfortunately, it appears that the main part of the bar, to which a new tip would attach, has also been bent, thus would not be a simple fix. What do we do next? Respectfully, Isaac

ps. Quite honestly I would just like a new 41" bar sent as fast as possible. USPS took their time, then mis routed the package, and now, it has finally arrived damaged. I'm pretty upset about the entire situation. Thank you again.


----------



## redbull660 (Jan 8, 2015)

beyond the sucky part. I just want to say this bar is fckin bad ass!!!!!!!!! 




Here are some close ups. Any of you dudes think I can just replace the tip?


----------



## Trx250r180 (Jan 8, 2015)

redbull660 said:


> well sh*t boys. My 41" bar just arrived damaged. Contacting Piltz/Kevlargrafs to see what they want to do...
> 
> My email to em..
> *Dear kevlargaffs,*
> ...




How the ____ did they do that ?

Doesn't your saw shop stock those ? I think they have 42's on the wall at my stihl shop .


----------



## Trx250r180 (Jan 8, 2015)

redbull660 said:


> beyond the sucky part. I just want to say this bar is fckin bad ass!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Looks like an oregon tip will fit that bar ,the rivot drives out with a punch ,it only comes out one way though ,may come out easier if drill it first

That is the same bar i want to get for my alaska mill ,supposed to have a harder metal then most bars and less flex ,if you sell that after testing like your other bars ,let me know ,that is if it is still good ,looks like it got ran over with the mail jeep



edit ,here is a link on how to replace tips 

http://www.madsens1.com/bnc_noses.htm


----------



## mdavlee (Jan 8, 2015)

They had to really screw up to break a tip like that. Maybe it fell off a pallet and a forklift run over it.

You may be able to replace the tip and be fine. it's hard to tell on the phone.


----------



## redbull660 (Jan 8, 2015)

yeah I got to the post office and I see it standing up with bubble wrap on one end. Thinking that's odd....yikes. Had the tip wrapped up in the bubble wrap.

My dealer doesn't stock cannon bars. Cuz he sucks! lol


Even with out the tip on it's still bad ass!! LOL



Going to wait to hear back from those guys before I do anything. Also emailed cannon just asking for an opinion on if it could just use a new tip. I don't want to ship this back and wait for a new one...I just want it work.


----------



## redbull660 (Jan 8, 2015)

looked at it closer. Thinking it's going to require more than just a tip change.


----------



## Spectre468 (Jan 8, 2015)

redbull660 said:


> looked at it closer. Thinking it's going to require more than just a tip change.


It looks pretty fooked to me! Sorry about your bad luck, but I would want it replaced, assuming that you paid for a new, undamaged bar.


----------



## paylesspizzaman (Jan 8, 2015)

redbull660 said:


> well sh*t boys. My 41" bar just arrived damaged. Contacting Piltz/Kevlargrafs to see what they want to do...
> 
> My email to em..
> *Dear kevlargaffs,*
> ...


Any idea what the oil feed hole looks like on that bar? Diameter and is it drilled straight.


----------



## redbull660 (Jan 8, 2015)

here ya go man. to me it looks a touch bigger than a stihl port.







lil eye candy


----------



## mdavlee (Jan 8, 2015)

redbull660 said:


> here ya go man. to me it looks a touch bigger than a stihl port.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I think it could be straightened out but I would want a new one. I'll take it if they want to throw it away.[emoji6]


----------



## Coro cutter (Jan 8, 2015)

redbull660 said:


> here ya go man. to me it looks a touch bigger than a stihl port.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




We have those bars over here up to 72"
A wee bit steep on the price tho.

I can't believe that bar got damaged like that going through the mail I took a 36" on domestic plane service through nZ just in my back pack and just fitted in back pack it went in cargo hold on plane and through the luggage carousel and it was good as

It's got me f$&ked how that got damaged like that.! They must have Ben using it as a crowbar on a demolition site or something


----------



## coltont (Jan 8, 2015)

How many of you guys with the 661 actually work it everyday?


----------



## Coro cutter (Jan 8, 2015)

coltont said:


> How many of you guys with the 661 actually work it everyday?




I will be using mine every day


----------



## coltont (Jan 8, 2015)

I use mine 5 days a week. 10 hours a day. Pretty hard. It performs like it's supposed to every time. Was -1 this morning. Started on the second pull


----------



## Coro cutter (Jan 8, 2015)

coltont said:


> I use mine 5 days a week. 10 hours a day. Pretty hard. It performs like it's supposed to every time. Was -1 this morning. Started on the second pull




We're I'm moving to I got some blue gum trees in the gum family anyway the trunks are big the diameter is about 3 people's arms around if you know what I mean. Also some big a%ss old man pines I will be running the 661 with 36" and or 25" bar and the 066 all day long will get a few more tanks the 661 once I start that


----------



## paylesspizzaman (Jan 8, 2015)

redbull660 said:


> here ya go man. to me it looks a touch bigger than a stihl port.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sweet. That is an awesome bar man! If i had seen a pic of that before I bought my Oregon I would have bought the Cannon instead. I really like the shape of it. Is there any way to somehow accurately measure the oil hole? Maybe see what the largest size drill bit will fit in it?


----------



## paylesspizzaman (Jan 8, 2015)

So, I guess I will be waiting yet another day for my 661R. I strongly advise against anyone buy anything at "Cypress Lawn and Turf in Cypress, Texas. So, my brother finally picked up my saw today for me and it was assembled and fueled. That is after I originally talked to him about ording the saw and said I wanted it in the original box, my brother told him in a box when he paid for it, it was written on the receipt, and I told them again on the phone when it came in. Then there was the fact that they missed their projected delivery date by like 8 days! Now it will be yet another day before my brother ships it because he has to track down a box and packaging materials. I am soooo fed up with this whole situation!!!


----------



## Spectre468 (Jan 9, 2015)

paylesspizzaman said:


> So, I guess I will be waiting yet another day for my 661R. I strongly advise against anyone buy anything at "Cypress Lawn and Turf in Cypress, Texas. So, my brother finally picked up my saw today for me and it was assembled and fueled. That is after I originally talked to him about ording the saw and said I wanted it in the original box, my brother told him in a box when he paid for it, it was written on the receipt, and I told them again on the phone when it came in. Then there was the fact that they missed their projected delivery date by like 8 days! Now it will be yet another day before my brother ships it because he has to track down a box and packaging materials. I am soooo fed up with this whole situation!!!



I know its frustrating. I had to wait almost a full year for the re-release to get ahold of one of these saws. I can assure you that it will be worth the wait. Hang in there, buddy!


----------



## Coro cutter (Jan 9, 2015)

paylesspizzaman said:


> So, I guess I will be waiting yet another day for my 661R. I strongly advise against anyone buy anything at "Cypress Lawn and Turf in Cypress, Texas. So, my brother finally picked up my saw today for me and it was assembled and fueled. That is after I originally talked to him about ording the saw and said I wanted it in the original box, my brother told him in a box when he paid for it, it was written on the receipt, and I told them again on the phone when it came in. Then there was the fact that they missed their projected delivery date by like 8 days! Now it will be yet another day before my brother ships it because he has to track down a box and packaging materials. I am soooo fed up with this whole situation!!!




Hang in there paylesspizzaman 
It's gonna be worth it I had a play with the 661 yesterday and you will be surprised the saw will put smile on your dial.
It really f$%ks me off when people can't follow instructions its so simple...
Went to the dealer today to perv on the saws and see if the prices have gone up NO INCREASE in price they still the same as before New Years anyway I went there to get some chain for the 661 and I said I wanted a 25" chain and the man said no you want a 22" I said to him "no" I want a 25" then he checked the saw on the shelf it was a 22" and said you want a 22" I said no my 661 came with a 25" bar chain cause that's what "I wanted"
Anyway long story short I said check the computer found my account and sure enough he went away and got a 25" chain

Anyway paylesspizzaman you will be happy with the 661 just a shame you got dicked around by the dealer and the postage system


----------



## Coro cutter (Jan 9, 2015)

paylesspizzaman said:


> So, I guess I will be waiting yet another day for my 661R. I strongly advise against anyone buy anything at "Cypress Lawn and Turf in Cypress, Texas. So, my brother finally picked up my saw today for me and it was assembled and fueled. That is after I originally talked to him about ording the saw and said I wanted it in the original box, my brother told him in a box when he paid for it, it was written on the receipt, and I told them again on the phone when it came in. Then there was the fact that they missed their projected delivery date by like 8 days! Now it will be yet another day before my brother ships it because he has to track down a box and packaging materials. I am soooo fed up with this whole situation!!!



Paylesspizzaman as I said in the thread above
The 661 made me Wana cream my pants...!!!!
"It's a saw that everyone should have"


----------



## blsnelling (Jan 9, 2015)

I'm paying $1160 for the regular MS661 and $1210 for the MS661R.


----------



## MustangMike (Jan 9, 2015)

Generally, the dealer is REQUIRED to fuel it and test that it runs before it leave the shop.

I'm actually very surprised at the prices of the 661. Compared to a 461 (which is a great saw but lacks many new features) and 660s, I think it is very reasonably priced.


----------



## paylesspizzaman (Jan 9, 2015)

redbull660 said:


> tried a few bits for ya - 3/32 if it were metric (since made in canada) it would be 2.5mm.
> 
> 
> 
> why would they fuel it?


I don't know. I do know the saws I've bought in the past from other dealers, they would run them to tune the saw. Obviously the 661 is an autotune saw though, so not sure if they would still run it just to make sure it runs? It might be that the dealer I bought the 661 from only sells like one big saw a year and he wanted to play with it. Thank you for checking that oil hole for me too.


----------



## paylesspizzaman (Jan 9, 2015)

MustangMike said:


> Generally, the dealer is REQUIRED to fuel it and test that it runs before it leave the shop.
> 
> I'm actually very surprised at the prices of the 661. Compared to a 461 (which is a great saw but lacks many new features) and 660s, I think it is very reasonably priced.


I agree, I don't know why anyone would buy a 461 for the meager price difference, unless they needed a smaller saw. Before I chose the 661 I looked at the prices on all the 4.4hp+ Stihl saws and the 660/661 is the saw with the best "value" price/hp/weight.


----------



## bryanr2 (Jan 9, 2015)

I looked at a 441cm and 661cm yesterday and maybe my eyes are lieing, but the 661cm looks and feels smaller than the 441cm.


----------



## SAWMIKAZE (Jan 9, 2015)

bryanr2 said:


> I looked at a 441cm and 661cm yesterday and maybe my eyes are lieing, but the 661cm looks and feels smaller than the 441cm.



Yours will be here soon


----------



## mdavlee (Jan 9, 2015)

Depends on the dealer a 461 can be bought for $925. I'm hoping the 661 will only end up $100 more from that dealer.


----------



## SAWMIKAZE (Jan 9, 2015)

mdavlee said:


> Depends on the dealer a 461 can be bought for $925. I'm hoping the 661 will only end up $100 more from that dealer.



I gave 949.00 for a 461 R


----------



## blsnelling (Jan 9, 2015)

A 461 is $950 here, where as a 661 is $1160, and a 661R is $1210.


----------



## paylesspizzaman (Jan 9, 2015)

bryanr2 said:


> I looked at a 441cm and 661cm yesterday and maybe my eyes are lieing, but the 661cm looks and feels smaller than the 441cm.


I never actually went and physically looked at saws. I wish I could have. The biggest saw my dealer has is a 441 and none of his saws have a wrap handle. He gave me a weird look when I said I wanted to try a wrap handle this time around. He said "I don't see the need, I think it would just get in the way".


----------



## MustangMike (Jan 9, 2015)

Maybe it is just the area, but I'm pretty sure I've seen 441 C-M and 461s priced over a grand. Don't know if they have, or what they would get for a 661.


----------



## redbull660 (Jan 9, 2015)

so tired of sales people telling me what I want or what I need. SELL ME WHAT I WANT NOT WHAT YOU THINK I WANT OR NEED


----------



## Coro cutter (Jan 9, 2015)

redbull660 said:


> so tired of sales people telling me what I want or what I need. SELL ME WHAT I WANT NOT WHAT YOU THINK I WANT OR NEED



Well said redbull660
That's exactly wat I said yesterday to a dealer


----------



## Trx250r180 (Jan 9, 2015)

the 290 farm boss will cut all the wood you ever need ..............


----------



## MustangMike (Jan 9, 2015)

Brian, have U run a 661 yet???


----------



## maulhead (Jan 9, 2015)

Coro cutter said:


> View attachment 393084
> 
> 
> Paylesspizzaman as I said in the thread above
> ...



so wood you recommend taking spare underwear with when cutting with the 661? Or maybe just wear a rubber, that wood save some of the mess, make it easier to clean up afterwards


----------



## redbull660 (Jan 9, 2015)

maulhead - dude for the love god go run your 661! lol You've had it for like 3 days now!!! Just cut for 20min even!

Yes use a rubber. No one here will hold it against you. lol


----------



## Coro cutter (Jan 9, 2015)

maulhead said:


> so wood you recommend taking spare underwear with when cutting with the 661? Or maybe just wear a rubber, that wood save some of the mess, make it easier to clean up afterwards



Yeah rubber would help....
Tell you what it's hard to wipe the smile off you face after the first cut with a 661


----------



## Laslabjohn (Jan 9, 2015)

Rubber all the way.


----------



## maulhead (Jan 9, 2015)

redbull660 said:


> maulhead - dude for the love god go run your 661! lol You've had it for like 3 days now!!! Just cut for 20min even!
> 
> Yes use a rubber. No one here will hold it against you. lol



LOL, it has been here a week as of today. I didn't realize I was supposed to cut wood with it, stihl drooling over it  

It will be throwing chips tomorrow, I promise!!


----------



## Coro cutter (Jan 9, 2015)

maulhead said:


> LOL, it has been here a week as of today. I didn't realize I was supposed to cut wood with it, stihl drooling over it
> 
> It will be throwing chips tomorrow, I promise!!





Dude ya gotta run it in some wood I wanted to sit mine on the coffee table.. And just idolize it but...........
The boss lady said well I can't really repeat what she said..
But when I fire up the 661 she come running and said " that sounds nice"
Coming from her " it's magnificent "


fire it up into some wood


----------



## redbull660 (Jan 9, 2015)

"dude you gotta run it" is a gross understatement. This is grounds for revoking your CAD card!


----------



## maulhead (Jan 9, 2015)

Coro cutter said:


> Dude ya gotta run it. I wanted to sit mine on the coffee table.. And just idolize it but...........
> The boss lady said well I can't really repeat what she said..
> But when I fire up the 661 she come running and said " that sounds nice"
> Coming from her " it's magnificent "
> ...



it was running in the video, couldn't you hear it?
Oh, you mean cut wood, tomorrow I am taking it out tomorrow cutting!!


----------



## Coro cutter (Jan 9, 2015)

redbull660 said:


> "dude you gotta run it" is a gross understatement. This is grounds for revoking your CAD card!


Changes made to above thread
Haha fair enough


----------



## Trx250r180 (Jan 9, 2015)

MustangMike said:


> Brian, have U run a 661 yet???



No sir ,that saw has not really turned me on yet ,i like rubber mounts and my orange screwdriver ,set in my ways i guess .


----------



## Coro cutter (Jan 9, 2015)

Trx250r180 said:


> No sir ,that saw has not really turned me on yet ,i like rubber mounts and my orange screwdriver ,set in my ways i guess .



And there's nothing wrong with rubber mounts and a screw driver
All the rest of my saws have those


----------



## Trx250r180 (Jan 9, 2015)

Rubber mounts for me ...........


----------



## pantelis (Jan 9, 2015)

blsnelling said:


> A 461 is $950 here, where as a 661 is $1160, and a 661R is $1210.


In Germany the mother of stihl the 661 cost 1500 to 1700 euros please. and we dont speak for the R model.


----------



## Coro cutter (Jan 9, 2015)

pantelis said:


> In Germany the mother of stihl the 661 cost 1500 to 1700 euros please. and we dont speak for the R model.




I'm glad I'm not the only one paying that amount for the 661
Down here in New Zealand the retail price is $2495 New Zealand dollars for the 661cm


----------



## pantelis (Jan 9, 2015)

Coro cutter said:


> I'm glad I'm not the only one paying that amount for the 661
> Down here in New Zealand the retail price is $2495 New Zealand dollars for the 661cm


the same happen in about all europe, with diferenses about 100 euros from country to country, same **** also with the husky 562 = 1200 euros, sometimes think if its more cheaper to buy a airtickets and go to usa for buying saws.


----------



## Coro cutter (Jan 9, 2015)

pantelis said:


> the same happen in about all europe, with diferenses about 100 euros from country to country, same **** also with the husky 562 = 1200 euros, sometimes think if its more cheaper to buy a airtickets and go to usa for buying saws.




Yeah I know what you mean it's cheaper for me to buy chainsaws from the usa but here when it gets to newzealand I would have to pay duty and taxes


----------



## pantelis (Jan 9, 2015)

Coro cutter said:


> Yeah I know what you mean it's cheaper for me to buy chainsaws from the usa but here when it gets to newzealand I would have to pay duty and taxes


dont worry i know very well i have pay 60 for a mityvac 8500 that cost 100 . Now i deal with the shop , i sent you 1000 but you writte the lowest price , so you pay for this not for the 1000.


----------



## MustangMike (Jan 9, 2015)

Brian, that saw looks too pretty, bring it into the woods and mess it up a bit! I'm sure with that sticker that it runs just fine also!


----------



## Trx250r180 (Jan 9, 2015)

MustangMike said:


> Brian, that saw looks too pretty, bring it into the woods and mess it up a bit! I'm sure with that sticker that it runs just fine also!


I t is not that clean anymore it was pretty new still when that pic was taken


----------



## paylesspizzaman (Jan 9, 2015)

Trx250r180 said:


> View attachment 393207
> 
> 
> Rubber mounts for me ...........


I think that's the first Oregon I've seen on a Stihl anywhere on this site. When I finally get my saw, I'll post a pic or two.


----------



## Trx250r180 (Jan 9, 2015)

paylesspizzaman said:


> I think that's the first Oregon I've seen on a Stihl anywhere on this site. When I finally get my saw, I'll post a pic or two.


This better ?


----------



## MustangMike (Jan 9, 2015)

Nice little stable there! Wrap handle heaven!


----------



## Coro cutter (Jan 9, 2015)

Trx250r180 said:


> This better ?
> View attachment 393240



Nice
Very nice
Looks like you like farming stihls too

Over the years the longer you own them they tend to multiply................



I think this one is ready to multiply


----------



## paylesspizzaman (Jan 10, 2015)

Trx250r180 said:


> This better ?
> View attachment 393240


Wow! I guess you like Stihl and Oregon. Is there a reason you run Oregon? Maybe one day I will own that many saws.


----------



## paylesspizzaman (Jan 10, 2015)

Coro cutter said:


> Nice
> Very nice
> Looks like you like farming stihls too
> 
> Over the years the longer you own them they tend to multiply................


I can only hope!


----------



## Trx250r180 (Jan 10, 2015)

paylesspizzaman said:


> Wow! I guess you like Stihl and Oregon. Is there a reason you run Oregon? Maybe one day I will own that many saws.


I like how the saw balances with the aluminum insert light bars,i get less tired running a bigger saw with them ,plus the saw shop has them on the wall for easy to get ,the stihl lights are a little stiffer than the oregon ,they stock those now ,i started getting the oregon bars before the stihl ones were out ,the light bars will flex more then a normal bar ,and you do not want to pry face cuts out all day long with them also ,i have a stihl light also 32 inch ,they are a very nice bar also ,If look in most loggers trucks around here you will see either oregon bars and chains or stihl


----------



## paylesspizzaman (Jan 10, 2015)

Hey redbull660, did you hear anything back from those guys on your bar? Are they going to replace it?


----------



## paylesspizzaman (Jan 10, 2015)

Anyone know anything about the Piltz Hot Saw system? Is it just 3/8 low profile chain on a long bar? If so do you need a special bar or sprocket to run low profile? And finally, is it even worth messing with?


----------



## MustangMike (Jan 10, 2015)

I hear it is a crock of crap!


----------



## KenJax Tree (Jan 10, 2015)

Im not sure what the secret or trick is but those saws do throw some chips.


----------



## maulhead (Jan 10, 2015)

redbull660 said:


> "dude you gotta run it" is a gross understatement. This is grounds for revoking your CAD card!



pics or it did happen, I bucked up a nice 40" maple today, I knew of. She is a MONSTER, the 661, well the maple was also!!


----------



## Tnshaker (Jan 10, 2015)

Man...that saw looks familiar..... it is very strong


----------



## Coro cutter (Jan 10, 2015)

maulhead said:


> pics or it did happen, I bucked up a nice 40" maple today, I knew of. She is a MONSTER, the 661, well the maple was also!!
> 
> View attachment 393550
> 
> ...



"Good to see another 661 chewing into some big wood
Yeah man it's a MONSTER.!!!!!!!!!


----------



## xxl (Jan 10, 2015)

I wish i knew someone local who would let me try one Haven't seen them at the dealers yet Just the old reliably 660


----------



## Coro cutter (Jan 10, 2015)

xxl said:


> I wish i knew someone local who would let me try one Haven't seen them at the dealers yet Just the old reliably 660



Where are ya.?

I think I'm in the wrong country to you


----------



## xxl (Jan 10, 2015)

Not close to new zeland USA


----------



## Coro cutter (Jan 10, 2015)

xxl said:


> Not close to new zeland USA




To far for you to have ago with my 661


----------



## maulhead (Jan 10, 2015)

Tnshaker said:


> Man...that saw looks familiar..... it is very strong



it runs real strong for sure! Thanks for the great saw! Even with the 28" bar buried in that 40" maple it pulled like a beast! There was a guy there with a strong 660 today also, he saw the 661 run and was like holy chit that thing flat out runs!!


----------



## Tnshaker (Jan 10, 2015)

No problem! I was surprised as was my brother how much stronger the 661 is than even a strong 660.


----------



## maulhead (Jan 10, 2015)

there was a 395 there today also, but we didn't really compare them side by side cutting. Next time we will. Guy with the 395 didn't even wanna run the 661, he said he'd probably want one then LOL, I think he saw enough just watching it cut. I'm going back to that wood pile tomorrow to cut some more! Gotta get some more fuel threw that 661


----------



## Coro cutter (Jan 11, 2015)

maulhead said:


> there was a 395 there today also, but we didn't really
> 
> View attachment 393577



Just found this under the work bench




this is what happens when you own a stihl they seem to multiply........


----------



## paylesspizzaman (Jan 11, 2015)

MustangMike said:


> I hear it is a crock of crap!


I might give some low profile chain a try someday if the chain is all I have to change. I'm always up for giving something new a try.


----------



## paylesspizzaman (Jan 11, 2015)

My brother finally dropped my 661R off at UPS yesterday, so hopefully if there are no more problems, it will be here Friday. I guess the missing box cost me 5 days and the price to purchase a random shipping box since for some reason my brother couldn't find a box. I'm waiting to get it and it be destroyed or run over by a truck. That would fit perfectly with this whole experience so far. I think this will be my last ordered saw. If I can't walk in with money and walk out with a saw, I'm not buying it.


----------



## blsnelling (Jan 11, 2015)

661Rs are available here now.


----------



## Mastermind (Jan 11, 2015)

blsnelling said:


> 661Rs are available here now.



Yep.......but you better get em quick. They had 8, I got 2 of those.


----------



## blsnelling (Jan 11, 2015)

IMHO, the value of the R is not as significant with the 661. The standard model comes with the same oil pump, and already has dual dawgs and roller chain catcher. Unless you need the wrap handle for your falling conditions, I prefer a half wrap so that I can get closer to the ground.


----------



## Mastermind (Jan 11, 2015)

But the R has them cool lookin dawgs.


----------



## CR500 (Jan 11, 2015)

blsnelling said:


> 661Rs are available here now.


That's the only way I can currently buy one...


----------



## maulhead (Jan 11, 2015)

Mastermind said:


> But the R has them cool lookin dawgs.



hell yeah thee do!!

I took those dawg part #'s and wide cover # to two different dealers out here, and they both told me they are not in the system.

They asked what they were for, I told them part #'s for a 661, oh they said we dont have those saws yet, why do you think we can get parts!?

I'd like to have a set of those dawgs and wide cover for me 661!!


----------



## blsnelling (Jan 11, 2015)

Mastermind said:


> But the R has them cool lookin dawgs.


And I have those on order  They've been on back order for several weeks now.


----------



## Mastermind (Jan 11, 2015)

Have y'all priced a 3/4 wrap?


----------



## blsnelling (Jan 11, 2015)

Mastermind said:


> Have y'all priced a 3/4 wrap?


I see what you're saying there! Buy the R model, sell the wrap, and buy a new 1/2 wrap?


----------



## Mastermind (Jan 11, 2015)

Yeah.......I was like......WOW. 

Brad, what numbers did you end up with in the 661? 

I'm at 102, 122, and 85. 

I'm not liking that intake number......


----------



## maulhead (Jan 11, 2015)

I was going to do like brad said, buy a R and sell the handle and put a 1/2 wrap on it. But then Tnshaker posted the regular model in the trading post and I bought it. I'd like to buy a set of R dawgs and wide cover still.


----------



## MustangMike (Jan 12, 2015)

I see a local dealer here has them posted on the web, I'm surprised, I thought we would have to wait some. Not sure if he actually has them in stock. I'm afraid to go look, might buy something I don't really need!


----------



## maulhead (Jan 12, 2015)

MustangMike said:


> I see a local dealer here has them posted on the web, I'm surprised, I thought we would have to wait some. Not sure if he actually has them in stock. I'm afraid to go look, might buy something I don't really need!



By all means go look at one, or ask him to get one out of the warehouse/distributor, so you can look at it in person! You need one, you know you do, it's been a year now since you bought a brand new saw, that is not feeding your CAD very well at all. 1 year is to long of a dry spell


----------



## paylesspizzaman (Jan 12, 2015)

maulhead said:


> By all means go look at one, or ask him to get one out of the warehouse/distributor, so you can look at it in person! You need one, you know you do, it's been a year now since you bought a brand new saw, that is not feeding your CAD very well at all. 1 year is to long of a dry spell


Agreed!


----------



## paylesspizzaman (Jan 12, 2015)

MustangMike said:


> I see a local dealer here has them posted on the web, I'm surprised, I thought we would have to wait some. Not sure if he actually has them in stock. I'm afraid to go look, might buy something I don't really need!


I'm interested if they have them in stock and also their pricing....


----------



## paylesspizzaman (Jan 13, 2015)

According to UPS my 661R will be here Thursday. Unfortunately I have lost my excitement about the saw at this point.....


----------



## redbull660 (Jan 13, 2015)

wait til you run it.

here watch this, might help...


----------



## Coro cutter (Jan 13, 2015)

redbull660 said:


> wait til you run it.
> 
> here watch this, might help...




Redbull660 paylesspizzaman will get his excitement Back once he gets his hands on that 661

"ITS A MONSTER I TELL YOU".!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Spectre468 (Jan 13, 2015)

As I said earlier in this thread: it will be worth the wait and hassle. I can understand you disappointment and discouragement, but I think you'll have a hard time wiping the grin off your face when you get it into wood. I actually laughed out loud.


----------



## paylesspizzaman (Jan 13, 2015)

Just a price update, 661 w/25" Coldwater, OH msrp $1219, $1100 cash. 661 W/25" Berne, IN $1100 cash. 661R Berne, IN $1175 Cash.


----------



## paylesspizzaman (Jan 13, 2015)

It would actually be really cool if we had a price/location list on this site for all the saws and dealers. Just one that is user updated like the gasbuddy app on smartphones.


----------



## MustangMike (Jan 13, 2015)

You presume they always charge the same price!


----------



## paylesspizzaman (Jan 13, 2015)

Very true, but it would still give a gerneral feel as a whole for the price and also let you know if that particular dealer decided to rape you.


----------



## MustangMike (Jan 13, 2015)

You can usually check MSRP on their website.


----------



## SAWMIKAZE (Jan 13, 2015)

paylesspizzaman said:


> Just a price update, 661 w/25" Coldwater, OH msrp $1219, $1100 cash. 661 W/25" Berne, IN $1100 cash. 661R Berne, IN $1175 Cash.



Thats close with mine..1166.00 cash for an R model PHO


----------



## mdavlee (Jan 13, 2015)

It sucks the guys on the west coast are getting them for $1020 before tax.


----------



## MustangMike (Jan 13, 2015)

No ... it sucks that we R not!!!


----------



## Moparmyway (Jan 13, 2015)

My dealer has only sold 1 wrap in the last dozen years, and he just sold it a week ago.

There is no demand for the 3/4 wrap in my area


----------



## Stihlman441 (Jan 13, 2015)

I always get wrap models were available but swop the handles out back to standard ones.
I have no need for the wrap handle but like the other goodys that come with it.
I dont get the wrap handle thing ?.


----------



## Trx250r180 (Jan 13, 2015)

mdavlee said:


> It sucks the guys on the west coast are getting them for $1020 before tax.


Not really, it does not suck i can get them cheaper


----------



## mdavlee (Jan 13, 2015)

Trx250r180 said:


> Not really, it does not suck i can get them cheaper


It does for all of us living out here with the lower volume dealers.


----------



## paylesspizzaman (Jan 13, 2015)

MustangMike said:


> No ... it sucks that we R not!!!


Agreed!


----------



## Mastermind (Jan 13, 2015)

I get them for a better price......


----------



## Moparmyway (Jan 13, 2015)

Mastermind said:


> I get them for a better price......


How much ??


----------



## Moparmyway (Jan 13, 2015)

Trx250r180 said:


> Not really, it does not suck i can get them cheaper


Then GO get one - B !!!!


----------



## Mastermind (Jan 13, 2015)

You'd need to send me a PM.


----------



## paylesspizzaman (Jan 13, 2015)

Mastermind said:


> You'd need to send me a PM.


Not sure why it's top secret?


----------



## Mastermind (Jan 13, 2015)

It's not top secret.......if you wanna get one send me a PM.


----------



## paylesspizzaman (Jan 13, 2015)

Mastermind said:


> It's not top secret.......if you wanna get one send me a PM.


Just curious of the pricing is all, I already bought mine.


----------



## blsnelling (Jan 13, 2015)

$1150 here with 20" B&C. Add $10 for each size larger bar. Add $50 more for the R model.


----------



## redbull660 (Jan 14, 2015)

ok my replacement 41" came today.  Here it is next to a 36" cannon. Both s1 3003 12mm mounts. ie. fit on 660 661.

The 41" isn't just 5 inches longer. it's wider...just huge lol Different profile as well. This should be fun! lol Can't wait to compare em side by side.







Here I laid the tips on top of each other to show some of the differences.







36" bar weighs in at 5lbs 5.0 oz about the same as a stihl bar. 
Length = 38.5"






41" bar weighs in at 6lbs 14.0 oz lol
Length 44.0"







Next I gotta make a few chains. the 41" takes 130 drive links lol


----------



## mdavlee (Jan 14, 2015)

redbull660 said:


> ok my replacement 41" came today.  Here it is next to a 36" cannon. Both s1 3003 12mm mounts. ie. fit on 660 661.
> 
> The 41" isn't just 5 inches longer. it's wider...just huge lol Different profile as well. This should be fun! lol Can't wait to compare em side by side.
> 
> ...


Glad to see they got a replacement out to you. Did you have to send the other one back?


----------



## Trx250r180 (Jan 14, 2015)

mdavlee said:


> Glad to see they got a replacement out to you. Did you have to send the other one back?


I bought it Mike


----------



## Stihlman441 (Jan 15, 2015)

redbull660 said:


> ok my replacement 41" came today.  Here it is next to a 36" cannon. Both s1 3003 12mm mounts. ie. fit on 660 661.
> 
> The 41" isn't just 5 inches longer. it's wider...just huge lol Different profile as well. This should be fun! lol Can't wait to compare em side by side.
> 
> ...


 
Just out of interest what did the 36' cost $ ?.


----------



## singinwoodwackr (Jan 15, 2015)

redbull660 said:


> the 41" takes 130 drive links lol



wow, my Stihl 41/42" 404 is 122; that sucker must really be fat


----------



## redbull660 (Jan 15, 2015)

Stihlman441 said:


> Just out of interest what did the 36' cost $ ?.



about 155 shipped I think. they are not cheap!



singinwoodwackr said:


> wow, my Stihl 41/42" 404 is 122; that sucker must really be fat



yeah depends on the mount

3002 - s2 - 880 large mount = 135DL's for 3/8ths tip or 122 for 404 tip
3003 - s1 - 660 661 med mount = 130DL's for 3/8ths and 118 for 404 tip ( as the mount area is that much shorter than the large mount, thus required 4 or 5 less dl's)


----------



## paylesspizzaman (Jan 15, 2015)

I think this would be cool! If the link doesn't work search ebay for "fat belly cannon 36" http://www.ebay.com/itm/Cannon-Comp...053?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item43ca5225a5


----------



## paylesspizzaman (Jan 15, 2015)

I want one really bad, but I don't know if it would be good or bad for regular firewood cutting?


----------



## blsnelling (Jan 15, 2015)

Those are purpose built for a hotsaw, running crazy high chain speed.


----------



## paylesspizzaman (Jan 15, 2015)

blsnelling said:


> Those are purpose built for a hotsaw, running crazy high chain speed.


So what happens if its put on a regular saw?


----------



## paylesspizzaman (Jan 15, 2015)

I guess there will be no saw for me. My 661R was just dropped off and apparently what I got was a 661C! I'm glad I paid $50 to ship a saw I could have bought for $50 less a month ago! Why is it sooooo hard to get what you ask for?


----------



## paylesspizzaman (Jan 15, 2015)

I did take some pics, but I can't figure out how to post them?


----------



## Cody (Jan 15, 2015)

Those of you ordering a 661 with a 36" bar, do you know if it's .050 or .063? Wanna order some extra chains from Bailey's but not sure which one it'll be. Would order through dealer but I hate being a PITA.


----------



## paylesspizzaman (Jan 15, 2015)




----------



## paylesspizzaman (Jan 15, 2015)

I think I got it. Interesting that you have to click the 'upload file" button and not the "picture" button. Stupid crap like that is why I quit using facebook.


----------



## redbull660 (Jan 15, 2015)

If you told them "R" and you paid for an "R" and you thought you were getting an R. ...that really sucks man  

on the bright side it looks bad ass with that bar! I'd break it in with a shorter bar to start. If you do use that 41" bar, make sure you push in the pin and turn the oiler to max!


----------



## paylesspizzaman (Jan 15, 2015)

Yes I ordered an R and paid for an R and was expecting an R. I just took some quick pics before packaging it back up in a new box for its return trip to texas.


----------



## big t double (Jan 15, 2015)

paylesspizzaman said:


> View attachment 395012
> View attachment 395014
> View attachment 395017
> View attachment 395015
> ...


Ok I gotta know...was this a professional photo shoot with your saw?


----------



## MustangMike (Jan 15, 2015)

Went to two local Stihl shops yesterday (for other reasons), neither of them have any 661s yet. 660s still on the shelf.


----------



## Spectre468 (Jan 15, 2015)

MustangMike said:


> Went to two local Stihl shops yesterday (for other reasons), neither of them have any 661s yet. 660s still on the shelf.



It's a good thing too, Mike, or else one of them may have jumped in the trunk and ridden home with you...


----------



## mdavlee (Jan 15, 2015)

I went to the dealer today. They had just got the 2nd batch of 661. They have sold one so far. They still have 3 660s. The price isn't great but a lot less than retail they offered it for.


----------



## paylesspizzaman (Jan 15, 2015)

big t double said:


> Ok I gotta know...was this a professional photo shoot with your saw?


Heck yeah! Actually it was all selfies.


----------



## Coro cutter (Jan 16, 2015)

Jeez I feel sorry for paylesspizzaman the saw looks mean as. 
Shame it wasn't a r as he ordered.
Can they just send the parts to make it a r or are the c model totally different
That way you could be breaking it in while you wait for the r parts to arrive


----------



## Coro cutter (Jan 16, 2015)

redbull660 said:


> If you told them "R" and you paid for an "R" and you thought you were getting an R. ...that really sucks man
> 
> on the bright side it looks bad ass with that bar! I'd break it in with a shorter bar to start. If you do use that 41" bar, make sure you push in the pin and turn the oiler to max!



Hey redbull660 since you are abit of a 661 guru
I've got a question for you the 661cm or r models are basically the same looking on the out side but I have found out that the internals are different around the world I believe the bores are made of different metals for different country's and the carbs are different brands too have you noticed that or anyone else from around the world....??????????
I know that One doesn't what to buy a 661 from South Africa as The saws over there are a throw away item as it's unlikely that the saw will ever go back to a dealer for a service as once The saw go's bush it's not like they are goin to walk miles out of the bush to get the saw serviced


----------



## paylesspizzaman (Jan 16, 2015)

Coro cutter said:


> Jeez I feel sorry for paylesspizzaman the saw looks mean as.
> Shame it wasn't a r as he ordered.
> Can they just send the parts to make it a r or are the c model totally different
> That way you could be breaking it in while you wait for the r parts to arrive


The dealer talked about doing that, but after looking into getting the R parts I was told it would be better to just send the 661cm back and they would send me a 661Rcm. I'm guessing the parts were too expensive or not available. He did say they don't have a parts lookup for the 661Rcm yet.


----------



## big t double (Jan 16, 2015)

paylesspizzaman said:


> .....He did say they don't have a parts lookup for the 661Rcm yet.


if he files electronic warranties then he at least has access to the online version of mediacat....so he does have parts lookups for the 661rcm. he just has to know what to look up.


----------



## paylesspizzaman (Jan 16, 2015)

big t double said:


> if he files electronic warranties then he at least has access to the online version of mediacat....so he does have parts lookups for the 661rcm. he just has to know what to look up.


I wouldn't count on that dealership knowing their a** from a hole in the ground.


----------



## blsnelling (Jan 16, 2015)

What part you want to know about? The IPL is available to any Stihl dealer.


----------



## fearofpavement (Jan 16, 2015)

I stopped by my local Stihl dealer today and now I have a number of boxes in my garage that say MS362, MS271, etc but they're just empty boxes...sigh.
Anyway, I asked if they were going to get any 661's in and he said nope, he had just ordered in four more 660's and plans to sell those until he can't get them anymore. He's convinced his customers are not going to want an electronic saw in that size.


----------



## Fire8 (Jan 16, 2015)

fearofpavement said:


> I stopped by my local Stihl dealer today and now I have a number of boxes in my garage that say MS362, MS271, etc but they're just empty boxes...sigh.
> Anyway, I asked if they were going to get any 661's in and he said nope, he had just ordered in four more 660's and plans to sell those until he can't get them anymore. He's convinced his customers are not going to want an electronic saw in that size.


Sound like my local dealer


----------



## Four Paws (Jan 16, 2015)

fearofpavement said:


> I stopped by my local Stihl dealer today and now I have a number of boxes in my garage that say MS362, MS271, etc but they're just empty boxes...sigh.



You could sell them to Tacomatrd98.


----------



## fearofpavement (Jan 16, 2015)

I'd be happy to sell them to anybody as long as I can put a saw in it that they paid for.


----------



## paylesspizzaman (Jan 16, 2015)

blsnelling said:


> What part you want to know about? The IPL is available to any Stihl dealer.


It doesn't really matter at this point, as my saw is already in transit to Texas. I guess the parts would be: wrap handle, 2 dogs/spikes, and large side cover for a 661R.


----------



## paylesspizzaman (Jan 17, 2015)

I was looking through the pictures on page 2 of this thread again and noticed the emblem on redbulls 661R just says MS661C. Is it normal for the saws with a wrap handle to not have the actual model number on the side? I bet it would cut faster if it had the real number. Everyone knows that an "R" adds at least 10hp to anything it is attached to!


----------



## Coro cutter (Jan 17, 2015)

paylesspizzaman said:


> I was looking through the pictures on page 2 of this thread again and noticed the emblem on redbulls 661R just says MS661C. Is it normal for the saws with a wrap handle to not have the actual model number on the side? I bet it would cut faster if it had the real number. Everyone knows that an "R" adds at least 10hp to anything it is attached to!




I better rush out to the shed and paint a "r" on my 661cm............haha


----------



## mdavlee (Jan 17, 2015)

paylesspizzaman said:


> I was looking through the pictures on page 2 of this thread again and noticed the emblem on redbulls 661R just says MS661C. Is it normal for the saws with a wrap handle to not have the actual model number on the side? I bet it would cut faster if it had the real number. Everyone knows that an "R" adds at least 10hp to anything it is attached to!


Stihl doesn't put the R on the cover.


----------



## Lama (Jan 19, 2015)

Has anyone here actually purchased a MS 661 R C-M in PHO, or must they all be purchased new with a B&C setup?

Also does anyone have the actual part numbers or ordering details for the various 661R variants so that I can properly source one in case my dealer is a bit lacking on education on these models.

Thank you!!!!!!


----------



## paylesspizzaman (Jan 19, 2015)

The dealer I talked to about pho made it sound like they come from Stihl with a bar and chain. If I wanted pho they would order it with whatever size bar and chain they sell the most and just keep the bar and chain to sell to someone else.


----------



## SAWMIKAZE (Jan 19, 2015)

Lama said:


> Has anyone here actually purchased a MS 661 R C-M in PHO, or must they all be purchased new with a B&C setup?
> 
> Also does anyone have the actual part numbers or ordering details for the various 661R variants so that I can properly source one in case my dealer is a bit lacking on education on these models.
> 
> Thank you!!!!!!



Ive purchased 3 of them..1 for me and 2 for members here.. PHO


----------



## redbull660 (Jan 19, 2015)

pho - I think it depends on the distributor not the dealer. My dealer's distributor does NOT sell any saw PHO. ie. the distributor's order book only shows saws with bars. Whether it's a little 170 or up to 880.

I think the part # varies by distributor as well. ms 661 cm-r # of bar you want e.g. 36 ...36" bar would look like ms 661 cm-r 36. Don't want an R model then take out the R ... ms 661 cm 36


----------



## Lama (Jan 19, 2015)

Wow thanks for the quick replies. Now to find one at a good price.


----------



## redbull660 (Jan 19, 2015)

ok so my 661R is ready to go head to head against my 660R

I have chains and wood for a 28 and 36" test.

Question is ...

The 660 has a 3x ported muffler mod. That seems to be the best for it. 

But the 661 is stock yet. So do I test the 660 muff mod against the stock 661? Or do a muff mod test on the 661 to find the best muff mod combo for it and then do muff mod 660 vs muff mod 661 ?


----------



## blsnelling (Jan 19, 2015)

Open up the 661 outlet as large as the deflector will cover. Leave the inner baffle alone.


----------



## MustangMike (Jan 19, 2015)

Brad's recommendation I'm sure is good, but I would like to see it tested stock first. I think the 661 (with a little break in time) will do very well.


----------



## redbull660 (Jan 19, 2015)

MustangMike said:


> Brad's recommendation I'm sure is good, but I would like to see it tested stock first. I think the 661 (with a little break in time) will do very well.




so muff modded 660 vs stock 661 is good?


----------



## blsnelling (Jan 19, 2015)

You're comparing modded 660 to stock 661. How many guys here don't MM their saw? If your 660 was stock, I might agree.


----------



## mdavlee (Jan 19, 2015)

Try the 661 stock first. It won't be at that much of a disadvantage. Seems the mufflers on them aren't near as restricted as the 660 was.


----------



## Moparmyway (Jan 19, 2015)

Opening the 661 makes a difference. The 661 just has a deflector inside, no baffle.


----------



## Moparmyway (Jan 19, 2015)

blsnelling said:


> You're comparing modded 660 to stock 661. How many guys here don't MM their saw? If your 660 was stock, I might agree.


Brad, with the 660 having slightly more displacement and his muffler being modified, I still believe a stock 661 will beat it.

IIRC, the rat trap baffle is still installed on his 660, and even if the baffle was removed, the 661 will still beat it


----------



## redbull660 (Jan 19, 2015)

I have observed a 1-1.5 second *LOSS *in time by removing the baffle on my 461 and 660. Removing the baffle on a stock 461 or 660 seems to be a BAD idea.

This may not be the case with a ported saw. But stock saw...that is what my testing has showed...bad idea removing baffle. HOWEVER I haven't tested just putting a small hole in the solid plate of the 660.


661 stock vs 660 muff modded should be interesting.


----------



## bryanr2 (Jan 19, 2015)

Mastermind said:


> Yep.......but you better get em quick. They had 8, I got 2 of those.


Mine is coming from PA. Ryan was able to get a better deal on the r version than i could get on the standard model.... plus we dont have Rs here and I despise the big dealer here.


----------



## blsnelling (Jan 19, 2015)

Moparmyway said:


> Brad, with the 660 having slightly more displacement and his muffler being modified, I still believe a stock 661 will beat it.
> 
> IIRC, the rat trap baffle is still installed on his 660, and even if the baffle was removed, the 661 will still beat it


I believe you are correct. However, I also know how people are. People will see the difference being less than it really is and take it out of context. I simply think you're better off to compare apples to apples.


----------



## blsnelling (Jan 19, 2015)

blsnelling said:


> I believe you are correct. However, I also know how people are. People will see the difference being less than it really is and take it out of context. I simply think you're better off to compare apples to apples.




Do your 661 stock to 661 muffler modded tests independently from this test.


----------



## Moparmyway (Jan 19, 2015)

redbull660 said:


> I have observed a 1-1.5 second *LOSS *in time by removing the baffle on my 461 and 660. Removing the baffle on a stock 461 or 660 seems to be a BAD idea.



My bubble top 066 gained about the same with a re-tune after the baffle was removed.
I don't remember if you did or not, but wasn't there a question of re-tuning after modifying your muffler before re-testing it ?

That's whats nice about M-Tronic and Autotune, no need to re-tune and just about every cut is dialed in


----------



## MustangMike (Jan 19, 2015)

Both for the saw & M-Tronic, however U do it, I would break in the 661 first. A brand new saw may not run like it should.


----------



## redbull660 (Jan 19, 2015)

alright. I will do the 28 and 36" tests Muff modded 660 vs stock 661 (it's broken in...approx 15 tanks) . Then i'll muff mod the 661 and do 661 vs 660 (both muff modded). there settled 


hopefully i don't run outta wood


----------



## MustangMike (Jan 19, 2015)

Sound great, thanks, looking forward to it.

You must have a pretty good feel for how it is going to go after 15 tanks, but I'm looking forward to seeing the results.


----------



## maulhead (Jan 19, 2015)

MustangMike said:


> Sound great, thanks, looking forward to it.
> 
> You must have a pretty good feel for how it is going to go after 15 tanks, but I'm looking forward to seeing the results.



X2, me also!!


----------



## SAWMIKAZE (Jan 19, 2015)

This stuff confuses me..for a 1 second loss in cut speed ill keep guttin my mufflers to let the heat out.


----------



## redbull660 (Jan 19, 2015)

well shouldn't a muffler should be at a certain temp to burn the gases or else you have carbon build up. As far as the 660 baffle goes. I look at it like this. 

Stihl had the same baffle in the old 066 that they do today. My understanding is they had that baffle in the original design, even BEFORE the EPA regs. They met the epa regs by making the port smaller. ie. .625 down to .375. and also changing the cylinder some. But that baffle has never changed. That's my understanding.

You do need some back pressure in most systems. Not all, but most. 461 and 660 seem to need it. You can get it from a baffle or you can take out the baffle and get it from restricting the exit port size ie. From what i can tell it's better to get the back pressure from the baffle and open up the exit port size.


----------



## SAWMIKAZE (Jan 19, 2015)

redbull660 said:


> well shouldn't a muffler should be at a certain temp to burn the gases or else you have carbon build up. As far as the 660 baffle goes. I look at it like this.
> 
> Stihl had the same baffle in the old 066 that they do today. My understanding is they had that baffle in the original design, even BEFORE the EPA regs. They met the epa regs by making the port smaller. ie. .625 down to .375. That's my understanding.



Cool man , i dont really look that far into it , i gut em' and run eth free gas and lucas or belray mixed at 32:1 and get to work.


----------



## SAWMIKAZE (Jan 20, 2015)

redbull660 said:


> well shouldn't a muffler should be at a certain temp to burn the gases or else you have carbon build up. As far as the 660 baffle goes. I look at it like this.
> 
> Stihl had the same baffle in the old 066 that they do today. My understanding is they had that baffle in the original design, even BEFORE the EPA regs. They met the epa regs by making the port smaller. ie. .625 down to .375. and also changing the cylinder some. But that baffle has never changed. That's my understanding.
> 
> You do need some back pressure in most systems. Not all, but most. 461 and 660 seem to need it. You can get it from a baffle or you can take out the baffle and get it from restricting the exit port size ie. From what i can tell it's better to get the back pressure from the baffle and open up the exit port size.



I gotta give you credit though , you have way more patience than i do , this all makes for a hell of a read .. its interesting for sure.


----------



## Moparmyway (Jan 20, 2015)

redbull660 said:


> well shouldn't a muffler should be at a certain temp to burn the gases or else you have carbon build up. As far as the 660 baffle goes. I look at it like this.
> 
> Stihl had the same baffle in the old 066 that they do today. My understanding is they had that baffle in the original design, even BEFORE the EPA regs. They met the epa regs by making the port smaller. ie. .625 down to .375. and also changing the cylinder some. But that baffle has never changed. That's my understanding.
> 
> You do need some back pressure in most systems. Not all, but most. 461 and 660 seem to need it. You can get it from a baffle or you can take out the baffle and get it from restricting the exit port size ie. From what i can tell it's better to get the back pressure from the baffle and open up the exit port size.



This might make sense, except when I take off any of my mufflers and look inside. Since I have no baffles, and my muffler exit isn't white but cruddy and gooey black, I am willing to wager that my saws run pretty cool. I have zero carbon build up on the piston crown, no carbon on the rings, and almost a mirror finish in the exhaust port


----------



## redbull660 (Jan 20, 2015)

The other thing I found when I ran no baffles is I had to adjust the carb quite a bit richer. Burned more gas. Didn't get any more power. 

The power might change if there was more air coming into the system via like a max flow setup?

They do sound nicer with out the baffle, that's for sure 

cooler - The only way to be sure is to put a thermo gun on the jug after the cuts with each muffler setup.

faster - but just removing the baffle proved to be slower on both the 461 and 660


----------



## Moparmyway (Jan 20, 2015)

Which 044 is running hotter ?
Dont need a temp gun when you have witness marks


----------



## Moparmyway (Jan 20, 2015)

redbull660 said:


> faster - but just removing the baffle proved to be slower on both the 461 and 660



Possibly on yours, yes........... but IIRC, there were still other variables that should have been considered in your testing. 

The best way to tell for sure is to do back to back to back testing with an autotune or M-tronic saw and the same chain

Test cut with muffler #1
Test cut with muffler #2
Test cut with muffler #1
Test cut with muffler #2
Test cut with muffler #1
Test cut with muffler #2

Then the results will show a trend this way.


----------



## Trx250r180 (Jan 20, 2015)

Moparmyway said:


> This might make sense, except when I take off any of my mufflers and look inside. Since I have no baffles, and my muffler exit isn't white but cruddy and gooey black, I am willing to wager that my saws run pretty cool. I have zero carbon build up on the piston crown, no carbon on the rings, and almost a mirror finish in the exhaust port



Like this ? This is my 660 i mill with . 32 to 1 h1r


----------



## Moparmyway (Jan 20, 2015)

I am switching my 661 over to .404 and the Stihl site shows 104 DL for a 36" setup for the 661 and 108Dl for the 088.
I am telling it here first, 104DL is too small and will NOT fit, 108 is too long and will not tighten the chain, I believe the 661 needs 106DL to have the adjuster work properly, will know for sure when the presets come in.


----------



## Moparmyway (Jan 20, 2015)

Trx250r180 said:


> Like this ? This is my 660 i mill with . 32 to 1 h1r



EGGFRIGGINZACKARY !!!!
I have some better screening for you if you want it B., same as the second pic in post #522


----------



## Trx250r180 (Jan 20, 2015)

Moparmyway said:


> EGGFRIGGINZACKARY !!!!
> I have some better screening for you if you want it, same as the second pic in post #522


That's screen Randy installed ,i think it comes from a noodle strainer out of the kitchen ,has a larger mesh then the stock stuff .I keep screens because chunks of sawdust and chips like to fall in there if i do not have them ,keeps cridders from crawling in there also .


----------



## psuiewalsh (Jan 20, 2015)

I believe Randy mentioned this once. http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B005H3C9DG/ref=oh_details_o06_s00_i00?ie=UTF8&psc=1


----------



## redbull660 (Jan 20, 2015)

Moparmyway said:


> Possibly on yours, yes........... but IIRC, there were still other variables that should have been considered in your testing.
> 
> The best way to tell for sure is to do back to back to back testing with an autotune or M-tronic saw and the same chain
> 
> ...




I would argue 2 points 

1. considering I tune everything with the same method and I get varying results on different combos. Then it makes sense I would get a varying result with the muffler removed. Which I did. 

Put another way - If I tuned every combo with the same method and the muffler removed combo is that good, then it should have showed a better time than the other combos. I may not have been the ideal tune for it (debatable) however if it was that good then it should have at least beat the others.

Quite honestly it actually felt more powerful, sounded better, seemed to rev nicer. But it just didn't deliver. This is the same result I experienced with the 461. I think it's just how loud it is that gives you a placebo effect of more power. 

2. It's not that hard to tune these things. Most of the adjustment is in the idle. And my understanding is the idle adjustment does actually deliver a large percentage of the total fuel through out the travel of the throttle. 

The accepted norm on the idle is always 2700. The L doesn't really change more then a C-hair. And the H... on everyone of them was a C-hair between 13100 and 13200 ...four stroking at either one. I guess one could do a mini test before hand and gauge time with 13200 and then 13000 and see which is better and if you get a better result with 13k go to 12800. But honestly, while it would be interesting, based on all my testing, I don't see even a 1 sec gain coming from that fine tuning. 

I mean man when I was putting the 461 up against the 660 I was fine tuning and the most I could ever get was .6 seconds. I mean it just got to a point where it was like "this is fckin stupid". 



Moparmyway said:


> Which 044 is running hotter ?
> Dont need a temp gun when you have witness marks



If your running 50 to 1 I would agree. If your running 40 to one and it's a non ported saw. I would argue that 40 to 1 would actually run hotter.

Stock saw - less compression - oil is less displaced - oil burns hotter.
ported saw - more compression - oil is more displaced - thus requires more oil for lube - burns same as 50 to 1 in stock saw.




Moparmyway said:


> I am switching my 661 over to .404 and the Stihl site shows 104 DL for a 36" setup for the 661 and 108Dl for the 088.
> I am telling it here first, 104DL is too small and will NOT fit, 108 is too long and will not tighten the chain, I believe the 661 needs 106DL to have the adjuster work properly, will know for sure when the presets come in.



cannon bar - shows 104 dl's as well on their s1 3003 12mm mount 404 36" bar.


----------



## Moparmyway (Jan 20, 2015)

redbull660 said:


> It's not that hard to tune these things. Most of the adjustment is in the idle. And my understanding is the idle adjustment does actually deliver a large percentage of the total fuel through out the travel of the throttle. .


The idle delivers fuel under all situations, but at WOT, its minimal, as proven by both high and low adjustment needles @ WOT



redbull660 said:


> But honestly, while it would be interesting, based on all my testing, I don't see even a 1 sec gain coming from that fine tuning.
> 
> I mean man when I was putting the 461 up against the 660 I was fine tuning and the most I could ever get was .6 seconds. I mean it just got to a point where it was like "this is fckin stupid". .


I couldn't agree more, but some dudes die over that 1/2 second






redbull660 said:


> If your running 50 to 1 I would agree. If your running 40 to one and it's a non ported saw. I would argue that 40 to 1 would actually run hotter.
> 
> Stock saw - less compression - oil is less displaced - oil burns hotter.
> ported saw - more compression - oil is more displaced - thus requires more oil for lube - burns same as 50 to 1 in stock saw..



Some oils do not burn enough to contribute to combustion, like Bel Ray H1R


----------



## Trx250r180 (Jan 21, 2015)

You guys remember that 41 inch bar that had a busted bar tip ? Well 5 min of labor she good as new now 


ouch its broked off 




well looks easy enough ,i have a hammer ,and a punch ..........


----------



## Trx250r180 (Jan 21, 2015)

well the edge is a little bent still from the mishap,but i have that hammer i was talking about earlier...........




the saw shop did not have a black cannon one ,but they had a grey oregon tip ,it is the same thing ,just different color 



pop a new rivot in ,and smack it with that hammer against the flat part of the vise till it is flush ,and we are good to go .


----------



## MustangMike (Jan 21, 2015)

Nice save there Brian!


----------



## Spectre468 (Jan 21, 2015)

Looks great!


----------



## Coro cutter (Jan 21, 2015)

Another professional job very nice workmanship.


----------



## redbull660 (Jan 21, 2015)

*Trx250r180* - glad we did the deal like we did! Win win for both of us.


----------



## redbull660 (Jan 21, 2015)

well in the name of CAD science, I plunked down $60+tax for a new 661 muffler to test on. 

kinda peeved it comes in the white I like the gold color they come with on the saw.


----------



## Trx250r180 (Jan 21, 2015)

redbull660 said:


> well in the name of CAD science, I plunked down $60+tax for a new 661 muffler to test on.
> 
> kinda peeved it comes in the white I like the gold color they come with on the saw.


I always beadblast new mufflers ,then throw them on top of the wood stove to warm them up ,then paint them when hot with high heat paint ,the heat makes the paint stick better ,when you paint them cold it seems to burn off easier ,the stuff they come with seems to bubble off real fast and look ugly


----------



## Moparmyway (Jan 21, 2015)

redbull660 said:


> well in the name of CAD science, I plunked down $60+tax for a new 661 muffler to test on.
> 
> kinda peeved it comes in the white I like the gold color they come with on the saw.



NICE .............. I recommend you make the opening like this, PM me your addy and I will send you the same screen


----------



## Moparmyway (Jan 21, 2015)

Trx250r180 said:


> I always beadblast new mufflers ,then throw them on top of the wood stove to warm them up ,then paint them when hot with high heat paint ,the heat makes the paint stick better ,when you paint them cold it seems to burn off easier ,the stuff they come with seems to bubble off real fast and look ugly


The 661 muffler is stainless steel


----------



## paylesspizzaman (Jan 21, 2015)

So my MS661c arrived back at the dealer in Texas today and accourding to UPS, they picked up my replacement, the MS661R today at 5:00pm. It is showing a delivery date for Monday, which should work as my "weekend" starts Monday morning. Any advice on how to break it in? Should I baby it, or just run it like I would any other saw? How about oil ratios and ethenol content? Should I buy the premixed $8 quarts from the dealer for the first few tanks?


----------



## MustangMike (Jan 21, 2015)

I think that the advice Stihl gives is correct, don't run max RPMs w/o a load on a new saw, but break the saw in at WOT with the bar buried in the wood.

I always used to run 50:1, but this site has convinced me to go to 40:1. I also use high test (93), but doing that gets a lot of debate. The manual for my 362 said to use 89 or greater, and that higher octane helps it run cooler (a good thing).

Enjoy that new saw, should be nice.


----------



## thechainsawguy (Jan 22, 2015)

I'm just curious if we are going to see a name change, RedBull661?


----------



## paylesspizzaman (Jan 22, 2015)

MustangMike said:


> I think that the advice Stihl gives is correct, don't run max RPMs w/o a load on a new saw, but break the saw in at WOT with the bar buried in the wood.
> 
> I always used to run 50:1, but this site has convinced me to go to 40:1. I also use high test (93), but doing that gets a lot of debate. The manual for my 362 said to use 89 or greater, and that higher octane helps it run cooler (a good thing).
> 
> Enjoy that new saw, should be nice.


Thank you for the advice mustangmike


----------



## Coro cutter (Jan 22, 2015)

thechainsawguy said:


> I'm just curious if we are going to see a name change, RedBull661?


I second it


----------



## mdavlee (Jan 22, 2015)

paylesspizzaman said:


> So my MS661c arrived back at the dealer in Texas today and accourding to UPS, they picked up my replacement, the MS661R today at 5:00pm. It is showing a delivery date for Monday, which should work as my "weekend" starts Monday morning. Any advice on how to break it in? Should I baby it, or just run it like I would any other saw? How about oil ratios and ethenol content? Should I buy the premixed $8 quarts from the dealer for the first few tanks?


Run it. Mix fuel however you plan to keep doing it. Ethanol free is better since it has less problems for fuel lines and carb parts.


----------



## redbull660 (Jan 23, 2015)

2nd 661R showed up. Here they are with the 36 cannon and 41" cannon lol If you have a full tank of gas and oil the 36" will not fall over. The 41 has a 404 tip which im going to change to 3/8ths. (why the chain isn't flush on the tip)

Painted the elbow on the new 661 black as well. just can't stand that white.


----------



## Trx250r180 (Jan 23, 2015)

Chainsaws on white carpet


----------



## maulhead (Jan 23, 2015)

redbull660 said:


> 2nd 661R showed up. Here they are with the 36 cannon and 41" cannon lol If you have a full tank of gas and oil the 36" will not fall over. The 41 has a 404 tip which im going to change to 3/8ths. (why the chain isn't flush on the tip)
> 
> Painted the elbow on the new 661 black as well. just can't stand that white.



well if that ain't phucking CAD, I dont know what is??!!  NICE!!!!


----------



## maulhead (Jan 23, 2015)

Trx250r180 said:


> Chainsaws on white carpet



I see one of them has litter paper under it  guessing the other has not been fueled or oiled yet?


----------



## redbull660 (Jan 23, 2015)

Trx250r180 said:


> Chainsaws on white carpet



yeah, just don't tell my wife! lol



maulhead said:


> well if that ain't phucking CAD, I dont know what is??!!  NICE!!!!



lol



maulhead said:


> I see one of them has litter paper under it  guessing the other has not been fueled or oiled yet?



nope


----------



## Coro cutter (Jan 23, 2015)

redbull660 said:


> 2nd 661R showed up. Here they are with the 36 cannon and 41" cannon lol If you have a full tank of gas and oil the 36" will not fall over. The 41 has a 404 tip which im going to change to 3/8ths. (why the chain isn't flush on the tip)
> 
> Painted the elbow on the new 661 black as well. just can't stand that white.




This is what happens when you get 1 stihl they seem to multiply.........
Very nice redbull661 nice pair of 661s with b/c 
Combinations
Can't wait to see them in some wood


----------



## singinwoodwackr (Jan 23, 2015)

you gonna try full comp on the 42?


----------



## Cedarkerf (Jan 23, 2015)

redbull660 said:


> well in the name of CAD science, I plunked down $60+tax for a new 661 muffler to test on.
> 
> kinda peeved it comes in the white I like the gold color they come with on the saw.


Run it the heat will change the color


----------



## coltont (Jan 23, 2015)

Why the hell would you care care what the color of the muffler was. It is a chainsaw. It is not an interior wall inside you house. You guys that buy 661s and saws of that size to cut cookies and put 2 tanks of fuel through the saw a year are pathetic.


----------



## blsnelling (Jan 23, 2015)

coltont said:


> Why the hell would you care care what the color of the muffler was. It is a chainsaw. It is not an interior wall inside you house. You guys that buy 661s and saws of that size to cut cookies and put 2 tanks of fuel through the saw a year are pathetic.


Hey, this is a chainsaw enthusiasts website. What do you expect?


----------



## Trx250r180 (Jan 23, 2015)

coltont said:


> Why the hell would you care care what the color of the muffler was. It is a chainsaw. It is not an interior wall inside you house. You guys that buy 661s and saws of that size to cut cookies and put 2 tanks of fuel through the saw a year are pathetic.


I keep mine in a glass case lined with red velvet


----------



## Wayne68 (Jan 23, 2015)

coltont said:


> Why the hell would you care care what the color of the muffler was. It is a chainsaw. It is not an interior wall inside you house. You guys that buy 661s and saws of that size to cut cookies and put 2 tanks of fuel through the saw a year are pathetic.


Whats pathetic is the fact that you felt the need to come in here and say something stupid like that. This guy is obviously a professional that takes pride in his equipment, nothing wrong with that


----------



## blsnelling (Jan 23, 2015)

"My name is Brad, and I'm a chainsaw nut."


----------



## stihlaficionado (Jan 23, 2015)

Trx250r180 said:


> Chainsaws on white carpet


They don't leak like those Husky's


----------



## stihlaficionado (Jan 23, 2015)

coltont said:


> Why the hell would you care care what the color of the muffler was. It is a chainsaw. It is not an interior wall inside you house. You guys that buy 661s and saws of that size to cut cookies and put 2 tanks of fuel through the saw a year are COOL.




Fixed for accuracy


----------



## Moparmyway (Jan 23, 2015)

Moparmyway said:


> As previously posted, I am switching my 661 over to .404 and the Stihl site shows 104 DL for a 36" setup for the 661 and 108DL for the 088.
> I am telling it here first, 104DL is too small and will NOT fit, 108 is too long and will not tighten the chain, I believe the 661 needs 106DL to have the adjuster work properly, will know for sure when the presets come in.


Presets came in, so back to converting my 661 to .404 ..............
I tried 106DL and then added a link for 107DL, but its impossible to get the chain on the 36" Stihl ES bar with the rim (on or off the saw) , and 108DL is too long for the adjuster to remove the slop. 
So to run the 36" Stihl ES in .404, I ended up using 108DL and drilled 2 new holes in the bar for the adjuster (one for each side), and had to grind down the tail of the bar a little. 

Oil holes line up fine.


----------



## singinwoodwackr (Jan 23, 2015)

Moparmyway said:


> Presets came in, so back to converting my 661 to .404 ..............
> I tried 106DL and then added a link for 107DL, but its impossible to get the chain on the 36" Stihl ES bar with the rim (on or off the saw) , and 108DL is too long for the adjuster to remove the slop.
> So to run the 36" Stihl ES in .404, I ended up using 108DL and drilled 2 new holes in the bar for the adjuster (one for each side), and had to grind down the tail of the bar a little.
> 
> Oil holes line up fine.


wow, that's nuts. I had no problems with mine...42" 404, 123dl, 7t sprocket


----------



## Moparmyway (Jan 23, 2015)

singinwoodwackr said:


> wow, that's nuts. I had no problems with mine...42" 404, 123dl, 7t sprocket


I was thinking of going to 42, but I rarely needed more than my 32", so I settled on 36"

It wasnt so bad, I should have just drilled the holes to begin with instead of grinding and spinning the chain over and over.
Its just stupid to have to customize the 36 so it can work, and even more dumb that Stihl shows the .404 36" using a 104DL chain.


----------



## Stihlman441 (Jan 23, 2015)

Moparmyway said:


> I was thinking of going to 42, but I rarely needed more than my 32", so I settled on 36"
> 
> It wasnt so bad, I should have just drilled the holes to begin with instead of grinding and spinning the chain over and over.
> Its just stupid to have to customize the 36 so it can work, and even more dumb that Stihl shows the .404 36" using a 104DL chain.


 
Just wondering why you would wont .404 anyway ?.


----------



## Moparmyway (Jan 23, 2015)

Stihlman441 said:


> Just wondering why you would wont .404 anyway ?.


Lasts longer between sharpenings.
I have wanted a .404 RM setup for a while for stumping, and just square filed a loop of RS for larger bucking.
I have been running .375/.050 for almost 30 years, and allways heard about .404; now I get to try it !

I also have two 90cc saws, two 70cc saws, two 50cc saws, and two 30cc saws ...........

Its all CAD and nuthin but CAD


----------



## Stihl working hard (Jan 24, 2015)

Trx250r180 said:


> Chainsaws on white carpet


Must have a very understanding wife mine would kill me


----------



## Wayne68 (Jan 24, 2015)

Trx250r180 said:


> Chainsaws on white carpet


 Huskys leak, Stihls just mark their territory.


----------



## redbull660 (Jan 25, 2015)

661R vs 660R with 36" tsumura bar..

I started a thread for this already but I know a lot of guys have been following this one so I'll post the link here


I finally found some decent wood to test on and yesterday was in the 40s here...couldn't ask for an nicer day in Jan here in Wisconsin. I knew the 661 would probably be alittle faster but, WOW. 


www.youtube.com/watch?v=hKuGPCAtx04


----------



## Laslabjohn (Jan 25, 2015)

redbull660 said:


> 661R vs 660R with 36" tsumura bar..
> 
> I started a thread for this already but I know a lot of guys have been following this one so I'll post the link here
> 
> ...


Looks like the 661 is quite stronger I wonder how much stronger it would be with a mm.


----------



## MustangMike (Jan 25, 2015)

I guess Stihl got it right with the 661, hopefully additional saws with the same technology will follow!


----------



## Cody (Jan 25, 2015)

MustangMike said:


> I guess Stihl got it right with the 661, hopefully additional saws with the same technology will follow!



I'm hoping for an MS461C someday


----------



## treesmith (Jan 25, 2015)

I'm looking forward to trying a 661cxbti 

Xtra Bananas with Tickled Intake


----------



## singinwoodwackr (Jan 25, 2015)

Laslabjohn said:


> Looks like the 661 is quite stronger I wonder how much stronger it would be with a mm.


I opened my muffler bout 50% from stock...didn't really notice a difference.


----------



## Spectre468 (Jan 26, 2015)

Cody said:


> I'm hoping for an MS461C someday



MS 462 C-M...


----------



## Coro cutter (Jan 26, 2015)

[QUOTE 661cmz
Run the 661cmz today sunk it into some wattle today the saw went real good but the chain that came with the saw wasn't that great will have to take the guides down a swipe with the file should fix it give it a bit of a bite into the wood. Only getting into the 3rd tank of gas.
Can't believe how good these late model saws are on gas


----------



## Cody (Jan 26, 2015)

Spectre468 said:


> MS 462 C-M...



Sshhh....you're most likely right about that, I'll just have to change the nameplate myself then.


----------



## Coro cutter (Jan 27, 2015)

Cody said:


> Sshhh....you're most likely right about that, I'll just have to change the nameplate myself then.




I wonder why down here they call it a 661cmz I know what the 661cm is but I don't know what the z is..maybe it's for Zealand......


----------



## big t double (Jan 27, 2015)

Coro cutter said:


> View attachment 398578
> 
> 
> 
> I wonder why down here they call it a 661cmz I know what the 661cm is but I don't know what the z is..maybe it's for Zealand......


Z=Fire safe muffler


----------



## Coro cutter (Jan 27, 2015)

big t double said:


> Z=Fire safe muffler


 
Thanks big t double


----------



## big t double (Jan 27, 2015)

Coro cutter said:


> Thanks big t double


I still like Zealand better


----------



## Coro cutter (Jan 27, 2015)

big t double said:


> I still like Zealand better



Me too it's a great place too live...


----------



## MustangMike (Jan 28, 2015)

I'll have to trust U on that!


----------



## paylesspizzaman (Jan 28, 2015)

My 661R finally arrived yesterday, almost a month later to the day. I finally ran it today and I will say it met my expectations, which were very high. Seems to be a nice saw and it sounds really awesome while it idles! This is the only saw that I have been upset with, due to the fuel lasting too long. I ran 3 tanks through it today and it seemed like it took forever, probably because I was waiting to get 3 tanks through before I would beat it up. So next time I run it, I will really find out what its got! I'm still not sure if I am a fan of the wrap handle though.....


----------



## Coro cutter (Jan 28, 2015)

paylesspizzaman said:


> My 661R finally arrived yesterday, almost a month later to the day. I finally ran it today and I will say it met my expectations, which were very high. Seems to be a nice saw and it sounds really awesome while it idles! This is the only saw that I have been upset with, due to the fuel lasting too long. I ran 3 tanks through it today and it seemed like it took forever, probably because I was waiting to get 3 tanks through before I would beat it up. So next time I run it, I will really find out what its got! I'm still not sure if I am a fan of the wrap handle though.....



I knew you wouldn't be disappointed.....
It was worth waiting for I'm just getting into the 3rd tank too.afterthe mailing mucking around I'm glad you kept the faith and patiently waited for you saw to arrive


----------



## paylesspizzaman (Jan 28, 2015)

Coro cutter said:


> I knew you wouldn't be disappointed.....
> It was worth waiting for I'm just getting into the 3rd tank too.afterthe mailing mucking around I'm glad you kept the faith and patiently waited for you saw to arrive


It wasn't easy to wait, or deal with the whole situation for that matter.


----------



## Moparmyway (Jan 28, 2015)

paylesspizzaman said:


> It wasn't easy to wait, or deal with the whole situation for that matter.


Want to stretch your patience to a whole new level ?
Run a 36" Rollomatic ES bar with .404 for your 661


----------



## paylesspizzaman (Jan 29, 2015)

Moparmyway said:


> Want to stretch your patience to a whole new level ?
> Run a 36" Rollomatic ES bar with .404 for your 661


Um... I think I'll stick with the 3/8". I saw how much trouble the .404 is.


----------



## jaycky (Feb 2, 2015)

Trx250r180 said:


> Not really, it does not suck i can get them cheaper


Where on this wet I mean westcoast?


----------



## jaycky (Feb 2, 2015)

Wicked thread I been viewing it on iPhone for days now when I have extra time finally made the end.


----------



## Spectre468 (Feb 2, 2015)

jaycky said:


> Wicked thread I been viewing it on iPhone for days now when I have extra time finally made the end.


So, when does your 661 arrive?


----------



## jaycky (Feb 2, 2015)

Oh man I bought one last week with 28" ultra light /arctic edition iPhone images in link below 

http://photobyfish.tumblr.com

I'm a photographer /artist /furniture maker so be careful scrolling through my above link it's not work safe if you start heading back a couple months. Tumblr is kind of a photo data base for me and my moods


----------



## chris zautner (Feb 2, 2015)

jaycky said:


> Oh man I bought one last week with 28" ultra light /arctic edition iPhone images in link below
> 
> http://photobyfish.tumblr.com
> 
> I'm a photographer /artist /furniture maker so be careful scrolling through my above link it's not work safe if you start heading back a couple months. Tumblr is kind of a photo data base for me and my moods


how much is it for the arctic verson


----------



## jaycky (Feb 2, 2015)

chris zautner said:


> how much is it for the arctic verson




http://woodsmanequipment.com/chain-...esional-gas-chainsaw-with-heated-handles.html

+ taxes. 661c-m Vm


----------



## MarylandGuy (Feb 2, 2015)

coltont said:


> Why the hell would you care care what the color of the muffler was. It is a chainsaw. It is not an interior wall inside you house. You guys that buy 661s and saws of that size to cut cookies and put 2 tanks of fuel through the saw a year are pathetic.



What's the difference between buying a 661 for your shelf, or buying a Harley and parking it in the garage for ten years? Maybe about a $20K difference. We don't tease the "Harley Guys" when they spend countless hours waxing a bike that will never see more than a thousand miles or two over it's lifetime with the original owner. Why rag on a guy who appreciates a chainsaw that is a piece of art to him. Seems healthier (and less expensive) to me. By the way, no offense to you guys who actually ride their Harleys. I am just calling out the poser yuppies.


----------



## chris zautner (Feb 2, 2015)

jaycky said:


> http://woodsmanequipment.com/chain-...esional-gas-chainsaw-with-heated-handles.html
> 
> + taxes. 661c-m Vm


i just did the math for it and it would cost me 
1657.48 Canadian Dollar equals
1317.60 US Dollar, just for a full wrap and arctic handle and a 20" bar


----------



## jaycky (Feb 2, 2015)

Yea the Canuck dollar sucks...
I put 1680 out of my pocket that day with 28" stihl light bar.
IMO it will pay it's weight in gold I think this saw will be used to the point that I will buy another after this years use. But I sold my 1000rr so I took a bit of the money from it and invested it to another saw. I have a road to build on the 160 acres so will be dropping trees about 12 feet wide by I'd guess 500 feet long and may be going further opening up a large space. So this saw will be seeing some use. Will also be milling with it.


----------



## paylesspizzaman (Feb 2, 2015)

chris zautner said:


> i just did the math for it and it would cost me
> 1657.48 Canadian Dollar equals
> 1317.60 US Dollar, just for a full wrap and arctic handle and a 20" bar


Wish I would have known about that place before I ordered my 661R. That's $1165US shipped to my door. I paid $1159 plus tax plus shipping for mine. I could have saved $130US and all the hassle I went through. Any idea it there are fees associated with importing a saw to the US?


----------



## Coro cutter (Feb 3, 2015)

MustangMike said:


> I'll have to trust U on that!



The 661cmz will be getting a work out on Thursday hope to get pass the fourth tank

Managed to get another 5 tanks threw the 661 today did about 4 trailer loads and be back at it tomorrow maybe still another 4 trailer loads in it

The 661cmz seems to be getting better as its bein broken in on the gum


----------



## jaycky (Feb 3, 2015)

Shipping from Canada to where ever is a win win flip that from shipping to canada and is a roast.


----------



## Coro cutter (Feb 3, 2015)

jaycky said:


> Shipping from Canada to where ever is a win win flip that from shipping to canada and is a roast.



Here in New Zealand it would be about $100 odd dollars difference once converted from Canadian to nz dollars plus gst and taxes and duty and postage..
But to buy a 661cm in December it was about $2495.00 that's including gst.you guys world wide get them way cheaper


----------



## Stihl99 (Feb 5, 2015)

coltont said:


> Why the hell would you care care what the color of the muffler was. It is a chainsaw. It is not an interior wall inside you house. You guys that buy 661s and saws of that size to cut cookies and put 2 tanks of fuel through the saw a year are pathetic.


Because they can and many others are going to buy the 661 as well, heck I might even buy one myself just because of the great things I have read about them and if I buy the 661 I assure you it would be for ***** and giggles. The 441 C-MQ with the R conversion on it will handle anything I might need to tackle around the family farm so why does it bother you and makes you feel that us non loggers should not own one?


----------



## Spectre468 (Feb 5, 2015)

coltont said: ↑
Why the hell would you care care what the color of the muffler was. It is a chainsaw. It is not an interior wall inside you house. You guys that buy 661s and saws of that size to cut cookies and put 2 tanks of fuel through the saw a year are pathetic.


Stihl99 said:


> Because they can and many others are going to buy the 661 as well, heck I might even buy one myself just because of the great things I have read about them and if I buy the 661 I assure you it would be for ***** and giggles. The 441 C-MQ with the R conversion on it will handle anything I might need to tackle around the family farm so why does it bother you and makes you feel that us non loggers should not own one?



I'm not a logger, but I sure have a need for this saw. That's me at the base of the tree. Dropped it with my MS362 C-M with a 20" bar. My MS661R C-M will make short work of the rest of the big 'uns on my buddy's property this spring, after the melt. I may be "just a firewooder", but maybe I am a logger at heart.


----------



## Coro cutter (Feb 5, 2015)

Spectre468 said:


> coltont said: ↑
> Why the hell would you care care what the color of the muffler was. It is a chainsaw. It is not an interior wall inside you house. You guys that buy 661s and saws of that size to cut cookies and put 2 tanks of fuel through the saw a year are pathetic.
> 
> 
> I'm not a logger, but I sure have a need for this saw. That's me at the base of the tree. Dropped it with my MS362 C-M with a 20" bar. My MS661R C-M will make short work of the rest of the big 'uns on my buddy's property this spring, after the melt. I may be "just a firewooder", but maybe I am a logger at heart. View attachment 400886



YOU don't have to be a logger to own a 661
It's not just a logging saw its a saw that is needed to cut wood that a 38cc/45 52 62cc etcetera won't cut its a horse power to timber size ratio.any of those who own a 661 will strongly agree that they would own a second 661
Hey I think most of us end up just a firewooder but a logger at heart
Any way bein a firewooder is a form off logging

Well I'm in to 12-15th tanks of gas now and the 661cmz is smokin through this big red gum it's just eating it I'm VERY IMPRESSED with the saw it was goin through this big red gum with ease only had the 22inch b/c


----------



## jaycky (Feb 5, 2015)

Firewood is heat is needed and 15 tanks later the saw has done it's job so a 661 is a must. I would get another if I find a good deal I will!


----------



## Coro cutter (Mar 4, 2015)

And I QUOTE

Just got a package in the mail today was from stihl as I brought a 661cmz and a 251 back in December
Anyway got sent a questionnaire on how I was treated and looked after by the dealer etc etc at the bottom of the questionnaire it had a place for comments.
And I fulled it up with some really good ones anyway here's some pictures of wat they sent me 


I'm not sure if they send this stuff out to everyone who buys a 661 but it's free stuff and I will take it any day of the week


----------



## Rockjock (Mar 4, 2015)

What is that in the Stihl wrapper?


----------



## coltont (Mar 4, 2015)

Chain catch


----------



## Coro cutter (Mar 4, 2015)

Rockjock said:


> What is that in the Stihl wrapper?




It's a new bolt and Teflon roller for in between the graba spikes
Yes it is coltont


----------



## speedthrills (Mar 4, 2015)

I owned a 066 for a short while, the early cylinder with no decompression valve. That saw is a demon a friend of mine wanted one bad and I had saws, of bigger and smaller.Will never forget the big grin on his face the first time he was able to cut with it, priceless and very satisfying. Newest biggest baddest has been here and gone again and again.

One in particular comes to mind, trade your ms200t in for the newer badder ms201t. Have never had the pleasure of owning either saw, but the ms200t was one of those iconic saws that every other is compared to.
From my understanding people the ms201t was figured out to get gains, and is accepted now albeit a bit heavier. I would like to see a head to head the older 066 vs a 661r. Then you have an old school comparison, can the newer saw compare or exceed an iconic predecessor. And can it win a place in the hearts of die hard fans of a particular saw, that is a real upgrade in my opinion.


----------



## Coro cutter (Mar 6, 2015)

speedthrills said:


> I owned a 066 for a short while, the early cylinder with no decompression valve. That saw is a demon a friend of mine wanted one bad and I had saws, of bigger and smaller.Will never forget the big grin on his face the first time he was able to cut with it, priceless and very satisfying. Newest biggest baddest has been here and gone again and again.
> 
> One in particular comes to mind, trade your ms200t in for the newer badder ms201t. Have never had the pleasure of owning either saw, but the ms200t was one of those iconic saws that every other is compared to.
> From my understanding people the ms201t was figured out to get gains, and is accepted now albeit a bit heavier. I would like to see a head to head the older 066 vs a 661r. Then you have an old school comparison, can the newer saw compare or exceed an iconic predecessor. And can it win a place in the hearts of die hard fans of a particular saw, that is a real upgrade in my opinion.



If you go back a few pages "redbull" has done a lot of test videos with the 660 and a 661 can't remember if he used a o66 or not
I have a o66 with the decompression button and the 661cmz just blows it away

I can honestly say that I'm impressed with the new 661cmz with a 22 b/c haven't put a 36" bar on yet waiting on some new chains


----------



## hunting redneck (May 19, 2015)

Thanks alot guys.... was happy with the 2 saws i had!!!(029 290) then had to go get a 362 cm after reading about it on here. Love it!!! Then 2 days later went back to my dealer to pick up some new chain.... and i walk out with a 661 R c-m!!!! 

I think i have cad now


----------



## MustangMike (May 19, 2015)

Welcome aboard, and those kids look great!

Yea, you caught a nice dose of CAD, but picked up some nice saws!


----------



## hunting redneck (May 19, 2015)

My new toys!!!
Now im looking at a 441.... 
I dont need one.... but you know


----------



## blsnelling (May 19, 2015)

I'd go with a 461 before a 441, unless you really need the MTronic carb.


----------



## CR500 (May 19, 2015)

blsnelling said:


> I'd go with a 461 before a 441, unless you really need the MTronic carb.


but there is something about a 441 lol especially ported....


----------



## hunting redneck (May 19, 2015)

Yea i think i might need to start sending my saws off for some special treatment


----------



## blsnelling (May 19, 2015)

CR500 said:


> but there is something about a 441 lol especially ported....


They're definitely a very nice running saw.


----------



## MustangMike (May 20, 2015)

And he already has the 661, and the 441 has better AV, and is a big step up from the 362.

Nice to be able to post again. This site going down drives me crazy!


----------



## hunting redneck (May 20, 2015)

When i got the 661 i originally wanted to look at the 441 but my dealer said he couldnt get at the time. So i asked about the 461. Looked at it liked it started pricing one out when the 661 arrived at the store... $100 more and i went home with the 661.


----------



## MustangMike (May 20, 2015)

There is (was?) a current production problem with 441s. As a result, the dealer is supposed to be able to discount the price on 461s to make up for it.

A place in CT recently had a 461 w/28" b&c for $899!!!


----------



## hunting redneck (May 20, 2015)

$900 is all i paid for the 661... PHO i could not pass that up!!!


----------



## MustangMike (May 20, 2015)

Wow, that is a great price!


----------



## blsnelling (May 20, 2015)

MustangMike said:


> There is (was?) a current production problem with 441s. As a result, the dealer is supposed to be able to discount the price on 461s to make up for it.


I have not heard of any problems with the saw, only that it was a supply issue. As a result, they're offering the 461 at the same price until the end of the month.


----------



## funky sawman (May 20, 2015)

According to stihl it was a tooling change causing the supply issue for the 441cm. They were going to use higher production yield molds and dies so the switchout takes a while.


----------



## MustangMike (May 20, 2015)

Boy, you think if they are going through that much trouble, it would be a good time to revise the saw! Not that it is not a good saw, but I think a little slimmer & lighter would please everyone.


----------



## Coro cutter (May 31, 2015)

Got a pair of sisters to cut wood with now


And no the husky is not mine it was my off sider still trying to convert him to the stihl side must admit he has a nice pair of 034s that are mean little saws
Just need to put my 066 in there and would have triplets


----------



## windthrown (May 31, 2015)

I wanna 661 non-Mtronic from east Europe with the laser attachment. May be awhile before I can source one though.


----------



## Coro cutter (May 31, 2015)

windthrown said:


> I wanna 661 non-Mtronic from east Europe with the laser attachment. May be awhile before I can source one though.


 
Wow didn't know they made a non mtronic 661


----------



## windthrown (May 31, 2015)

They do, but it is not available in North America (EPA?). Nor is the laser site goodie. Too dangerous here for some reason.


----------



## rwoods (May 31, 2015)

windthrown said:


> They do, but it is not available in North America (EPA?). Nor is the laser site goodie. *Too dangerous here for some reason.*



It's that Humboldt cut - laser could shine in the eyes of pilots.  Ron


----------



## windthrown (May 31, 2015)

Could be. There is a lot of air traffic up and down the Pacific timber corridor. Maybe have to adopt/change over to using the Happy Camp cut with a laser.


----------



## ChevyHDNutt (May 19, 2016)

New to the site, just picked up a 661 a week ago... very pleased!!


----------



## Spectre468 (May 19, 2016)

ChevyHDNutt said:


> New to the site, just picked up a 661 a week ago... very pleased!!View attachment 503883



You're gonna love it!


----------



## ChevyHDNutt (May 19, 2016)

Indeed I do... that thing ain't no joke


----------



## ChevyHDNutt (May 19, 2016)

I live in southeast, hard to get a big saw like that here... stihl dealers around here usually don't stock any bigger than a 461. It's really more saw than I need but was only a hundred bucks more than a 461, why not live large!!! Haha


----------



## redbull660 (May 20, 2016)

ChevyHDNutt said:


> I live in southeast, hard to get a big saw like that here... stihl dealers around here usually don't stock any bigger than a 461. It's really more saw than I need but was only a hundred bucks more than a 461, why not live large!!! Haha



indeed!


----------



## USMC615 (May 20, 2016)

redbull660 said:


> indeed!


Look at that damn gaggle of saws would ya'...Nice!!!


----------



## USMC615 (May 20, 2016)

ChevyHDNutt said:


> New to the site, just picked up a 661 a week ago... very pleased!!View attachment 503883


Sweet!!!...


----------



## ChevyHDNutt (May 20, 2016)

That's SWEET stable of Stihl saws there hoss!! Gives me something to work toward!


----------



## USMC615 (May 20, 2016)

ChevyHDNutt said:


> That's SWEET stable of Stihl saws there hoss!! Gives me something to work toward!


I hear ya brother...that's a helluva collection. You see the stable I got in my sig...can't hold a candle to his saws. Well maybe the 038 Deuce Mag might would stand a chance. All the rest would be bringing a knife to a gun fight.


----------



## ChevyHDNutt (May 20, 2016)

Hahahahah, I'm with ya bro.... I'm just starting out with the bigger saws.. it's addictive man, the sheer power and the damn torque!!! It's unreal.... I'm definitely hooked now though!


----------



## USMC615 (May 20, 2016)

ChevyHDNutt said:


> Hahahahah, I'm with ya bro.... I'm just starting out with the bigger saws.. it's addictive man, the sheer power and the damn torque!!! It's unreal.... I'm definitely hooked now though!


That can be a high dollar, real bad thing...CAD sux the big one!!! You're single ain't ya??...only way you'll survive!! Lol


----------



## zogger (May 20, 2016)

ChevyHDNutt said:


> I live in southeast, hard to get a big saw like that here... stihl dealers around here usually don't stock any bigger than a 461. It's really more saw than I need but was only a hundred bucks more than a 461, why not live large!!! Haha



Every boy needs a 90! You may only need it a few times a year, but boy howdy, sure works when you do need one.


----------



## ChevyHDNutt (May 21, 2016)

Ha-ha, Roger that... I got a taste of it laying the Benjamin's out on that 661


----------



## ChevyHDNutt (May 21, 2016)

zogger said:


> Every boy needs a 90! You may only need it a few times a year, but boy howdy, sure works when you do need one.


What's a 90? Maybe I don't need to know... once I do I'll probably have to have one


----------



## zogger (May 21, 2016)

ChevyHDNutt said:


> What's a 90? Maybe I don't need to know... once I do I'll probably have to have one



Any saw in the 90cc class


----------



## PhilMcWoody (May 21, 2016)

zogger said:


> Every boy needs a 90! You may only need it a few times a year, but boy howdy, sure works when you do need one.



Ha ha -- this is how it starts/goes to a new level ...


----------



## ChevyHDNutt (May 22, 2016)

zogger said:


> Any saw in the 90cc class


Got it, catching on.... 661 more than I need but badass to say the least


----------



## big t double (May 22, 2016)

redbull660 said:


> indeed!



Reported for lunacy.


----------



## ChevyHDNutt (May 23, 2016)

big t double said:


> Reported for lunacy.


Yes! Textbook case of lunacy....


----------



## ChevyHDNutt (May 23, 2016)

Check out this little darlin...


----------

